# Logic Pro X has been released



## Symfoniq

Appears to be going live in the Mac App Store today:

http://www.macrumors.com/2013/07/16/app ... lex-pitch/


----------



## dog1978

Apple stellt Logic Pro X vor

CUPERTINO, Kalifornien – 16. Juli 2013 – Apple hat heute Logic Pro X vorgestellt, die bisher fortschrittlichste Version von Logic Pro mit einem neuen, für Profis entwickelten Interface, leistungsstarken neuen Kreativ-Werkzeugen für Musiker und einer erweiterten Sammlung an Instrumenten und Effekten. Logic Pro X beinhaltet Drummer, eine revolutionäre neue Funktion die einen virtuellen Session Player bietet, der automatisch Songs des Nutzers mit einer breiten Vielfalt an Schlagzeug-Stilen begleitet, und Flex Pitch, das integrierte Tonhöhenbearbeitung für Audioaufnahmen bietet. Apple hat außerdem Logic Remote vorgestellt, eine innovative neue Möglichkeit Logic Pro X vom iPad aus abzuspielen und zu bedienen, was Musikern die Flexibilität eröffnet ihre Musik von überall aus im Raum zu erstellen und abzumischen.

„Logic Pro X ist unsere bisher leistungsstärkste Version mit fortschrittlichen Werkzeugen und einem modernen neuen Interface, das entwickelt wurde, um den Prozess zu vereinfachen, Musik in professioneller Qualität zu erstellen“, sagt Philip Schiller, Senior Vice President Worldwide Marketing von Apple. „Musiker werden die kreativen neuen Features wie Drummer, Flex Pitch, Track Stacks und den Arpeggiator lieben.“

„Logic Pro war entscheidend für die Entstehung und Aufnahme unseres Debüt-Albums ,Night Visions‘ und daher konnten wir es kaum erwarten Logic Pro X in die Hände zu bekommen“, sagt Wayne Sermon, Gitarrist der mit Platin ausgezeichneten Band Imagine Dragons. „Wir lieben das neue Design und die kreativen Funktionen von Logic Pro X haben uns bereits inspiriert neues Material zu schreiben, während wir auf Tour sind.“

Logic Pro X wurde mit einem modernen neuen Look entwickelt, während gleichzeitig die Leistung und der Funktionsumfang auf den professionelle Anwender angewiesen sind, erweitert wurde. Das vereinfachte Interface bietet Zugriff auf fortschrittliche Werkzeuge und Funktionalitäten für technischere Aufgaben; es kann aber auch ausgeblendet werden, um es Musikern zu ermöglichen, sich ganz aufs Kreativsein zu fokussieren. Flex Pitch hilft Nutzern verstimmte und falsch intonierte Gesangstimmen zu korrigieren und ermöglicht sogar Melodien von aufgenommenem Audiomaterial durch das Manipulieren einzelner Noten innerhalb einer Audio-Wellenform zu verändern. Mit Track Stacks kann man mehrere Tracks in einer Audiospur organisieren und zusammenführen, oder es kann benutzt werden um opulente, vielschichtige Instrumente zu erstellen. Smart Controls erlaubt das Bearbeiten von multiplen Plug-Ins und Parametern mit einer einzigen Bewegung für schnelles und leistungsstarkes Sounddesign. Ein verbesserter Mixer unterstützt die effektivere Verwaltung von Mix-Sessions mit einer erhöhten Visibilität von Signalfluss und Dynamiken und schnelleren Wegen die Channel-Inserts zu verändern.

Logic Pro X bietet eine Sammlung neuer kreativer Werkzeuge für Songwriting und Musikproduktion. Drummer erzeugt professionell produzierte, realistische Schlagzeug-Spuren, die auf die Richtung des Anwenders eingehen und Millionen einzigartiger Grooves aus Rock, Alternative, Songwriter und R&B Genres ausführen können. Drummer liegen die Performances und Sounds von einigen der besten Session Schlagzeuger und Toningenieure der Industrie zugrunde, darunter der legendäre Produzent Bob Clearmountain, der mit den Rolling Stones, Bruce Springsteen und David Bowie gearbeitet hat. Das neue Drum Kit Designer Plug-In wurde dahingehend entwickelt mit Drummer zusammenzuarbeiten und ermöglicht das Erstellen eigener individualisierter Schlagzeug-Kits durch Verwendung diverser Sammlungen an professionell aufgenommenen Snare Drums, Toms, Hi-Hats und Becken die man mischen, vergleichen und aufeinander abstimmen kann, um den passenden Drum Sound für seinen Song zu erhalten.

Logic Pro X erweitert die umfangreiche Sammlung an Synthesizern und Keyboards von Logic Pro mit neuen Instrumenten. Der Arpeggiator ist eines von neun neuen MIDI Plug-Ins und kann einen einfachen Keyboard-Akkord in eine raffinierte Performance verwandeln. Der neue Retro Synth emuliert einige der beliebtesten klassischen Synthesizer Klänge der 70er und 80er Jahre und Vintage Keyboards bietet realistische Abbildungen elektrischer Klaviere, B3 Orgeln und Clavinetten mit ausgefeilten Klangveränderungs-Reglern. Bass Amp Designer bietet Vintage- und moderne Bassverstärker mit Lautsprecherboxen und Mikrophonen, die konfiguriert werden können, um ein individuelles Bass-Rig zu erschaffen mit denen Bassisten spielen und aufnehmen können. Logic Pro X umfasst außerdem eine völlig neue Sound Bibliothek mit einer aktualisierten Loop-Sammlung und über 1.500 Instrumenten und Effekt-Patches die Track Stacks, Smart Controls, den Arpeggiator und andere neue Plug-Ins kreativ nutzen. 

Logic Remote ist ein innovativer neuer Weg, die kreativen Stärken von Logic durch Nutzung des iPad noch zu erweitern. Logic Remote wurde dahingehend entwickelt das Multi-Touch Display des iPad komplett zu nutzen und bietet Anwendern eine neue Art aufzunehmen, zu mischen und sogar Instrumente in Logic Pro X von irgendwo im Raum aus zu spielen, indem es das iPad in ein Keyboard, Drumpad, Gitarrengriffbrett, Mischpult oder eine Transport Control verwandelt.

MainStage 3, ein bedeutendes Update von MainStage, ist die begleitende Live Performance-App für Logic Pro X, die den Mac in ein Live-Rig verwandelt, welches es einfach macht, Sounds aus dem Studio auf die Konzertbühne zu bringen. MainStage 3 bietet eine neue Benutzeroberfläche und ist mit den neuen Logic Pro X Plug-Ins, Patches und Smart Controls kompatibel.

Preise & Verfügbarkeit
Logic Pro X und MainStage 3 sind ab heute über den Mac App Store für 180 Euro inkl. MwSt. (146,34 Euro exkl. MwSt.) bzw. 28 Euro inkl. MwSt. (21,95 Euro exkl. MwSt.) erhältlich. Logic Remote ist ab heute als kostenloser Download über den App Store verfügbar. Eine vollständige Liste der Systemanforderungen und kompatiblen Systeme findet man unter www.apple.com/logic-pro.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Thank you, man.

BTW...


IT'S NOT A JOKE!!!

Now, everybody please bend down to Jay and repeat after me: "You were RIGHT! We are not WORTHY!"


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

PS: As a power-user, the following makes me nervous:
"... a modern new interface designed to streamline the process of creating professional quality music..."
That usually means that a bunch of 'stuff' was taken out. I wonder what?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

And here, my friends, is what must be the first review!

http://www.loopinsight.com/2013/07/16/r ... gic-pro-x/


----------



## Tatu

In the appstore!!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Time to upgrade, friends, as this baby needs OS 10.8.


----------



## dgburns

Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> Time to upgrade, friends, as this baby needs OS 10.8.



no mention of some things i was hoping for.mostly ho hum to me,apart from the ipad remote thingy.

nice darker colors though.maybe others disagree.personally I need to know more details.


----------



## reddognoyz

it looks like a lot of the 'big" stuff is more garagebandifactions


----------



## davidgary73

Unfortunately my Mac Pro permanently stuck with OSX 10.6 :x :x :x 

No chance of upgrading Logic Pro 9 to Logic Pro X :cry:


----------



## windshore

Would love to know if installing X overwrites anything from 9. It would be great to install without messing up my current configuration.


----------



## Simon Ravn

Hmmm "Requires 64-bit plugins". Does this mean that Logic will no longer open in 32-bit mode? So Apple are now officially ruling out anyone working with music for picture to be able to send this to an external video source (TV/monitor)?

Oh and nothing looks like it was intended for "power users", people who write for picture with a zillion samples etc (e.g. optimized performance, better distributation over multiple cores etc). But lots of stuff for mr. "Band in a box".... :shock:


----------



## dinerdog

Downloading to my laptop now, I'm beyond excited. _-)


----------



## marcotronic

Apple, are you serious? No upgrade from Logic 9 pro to the new version?! I'm definitely not gonna pay the same as new users. Good-Bye Logic, hello Cubase. I love the look of the new GUI but I'm missing really new features that I consider "must-have"...

marco


----------



## Tatu

marcotronic @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> Apple, are you serious? No upgrade from Logic 9 pro to the new version?! I'm definitely not gonna pay the same as new users. Good-Bye Logic, hello Cubase. I love the look of the new GUI but I'm missing really new features that I consider "must-have"...
> 
> marco



Is 199 really too much for a pro app? Even the upgrades used to be more than that back in the good old days...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Marco, FWIW, that's what I used to pay for a Logic upgrade for previous users. I'm OK with the price, given that I'm sure I'll find some use for many of the new features/fx/instruments/loops. 

I'm interested in reading some of the things you would have wanted, if you have the time.


Funny aside: I've been using Logic for 17 years, and have probably spent 3,500 on it over the years. That's an average of 205 $ a year... :lol:


----------



## Craig Sharmat

Simon Ravn @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> Hmmm "Requires 64-bit plugins". Does this mean that Logic will no longer open in 32-bit mode? So Apple are now officially ruling out anyone working with music for picture to be able to send this to an external video source (TV/monitor)?
> 
> Oh and nothing looks like it was intended for "power users", people who write for picture with a zillion samples etc (e.g. optimized performance, better distributation over multiple cores etc). But lots of stuff for mr. "Band in a box".... :shock:



Hey Simon,

I think the new audio features look great, as far as whether it uses the cores any better we will see, I doubt they could put that as a feature as it would show negatively on how they handled it before. Time will tell.


----------



## jamwerks

1st reaction, seems a bit less "pro". Looks very Apple and Final Cut.

What happened to the environment (no word in the info)? No expression maps ala Cubase?

EDIT: And Cubase 7's new mixer seem more advanced than this....


----------



## marcotronic

No, 200 bucks is not too much for a pro app and I have paid that much for Logic updates in the past, too. But it's just not fair to not "reward" users of previous versions compared to brand new users. I have NEVER come across this scenario with any other software company I know - there are ALWAYS upgrade paths. At least from the latest version.

I would at least have loved to see new features for manipulating CC data. In Cubase you have awesome functions to procedurally treat these (fade-in & out and much much more) - don't read anything about this in the Logic X new features lists.

I was really eagerly awaiting an update to Logic and was just hoping for some "sexy surprises" but there don't seem to be any. You know - some features to make Logic clearly a winner compared to Cubase. (I was already about to make the jump to Cubase and just wanted to wait what Logic X has up its sleeve...)

Marco


----------



## JPQ

Becouse this needs 10.8 i dont get this soon. even if dont need means next year but 10.8 needing means 2014-2015 i think at least for me expect if some magic way money income rises which is next to impossible thing or other thing prices drops. but nice see they are upgraded it. little offtopic: if i use current machine 10.7.5 (mac mini 2011 middle) and upgrade 10.8.4 ? all goes slower or not says lot of when i upgrade.


----------



## JMDNYC

windshore @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> Would love to know if installing X overwrites anything from 9. It would be great to install without messing up my current configuration.



No, it keeps 9 in place. The 10 download is about 680 MB, but then it offers you 35GB of additional content to download. It knows what content you already have from 9.


----------



## passenger57

I'm downloading and installing now! I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## KEnK

Simon Ravn @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> Hmmm "Requires 64-bit plugins". Does this mean that Logic will no longer open in 32-bit mode? So Apple are now officially ruling out anyone working with music for picture to be able to send this to an external video source (TV/monitor)?
> 
> Oh and nothing looks like it was intended for "power users", people who write for picture with a zillion samples etc (e.g. optimized performance, better distributation over multiple cores etc). But lots of stuff for mr. "Band in a box".... :shock:


Looks like Garage Band Pro to me...

No mention of the Environment, (is it still there?)
Screensets, and besides what seems like a cosmetic reworking of the Score Editor, 
no mention of anything resembling Cubase Expression maps.

If the Emagic Team was still in charge the Environment would be doing things like Max and Reaktor by now.

Apple is not interested in supporting legacy stuff.
They want you to keep buying new Apple product.
I use a lot of older hard and software that means I have to remain at OS 10.68.

I've bought my last Apple product already.

bye bye

k


----------



## dinerdog

Export audio to movie is working (since it's only 64bit) Yay!

And it's running (and looking) great on my Mid 2009 MacBook Pro with 8GB Ram.


----------



## Tatu

dinerdog @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> Export audio to movie is working (since it's only 64bit) Yay!
> 
> And it's running (and looking) great on my Mid 2009 MacBook Pro with 8GB Ram.



Can you post some screens portraying the basic plugins if they've revamped the looks?


----------



## dgburns

Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> Marco, FWIW, that's what I used to pay for a Logic upgrade for previous users. I'm OK with the price, given that I'm sure I'll find some use for many of the new features/fx/instruments/loops.
> 
> I'm interested in reading some of the things you would have wanted, if you have the time.
> 
> 
> Funny aside: I've been using Logic for 17 years, and have probably spent 3,500 on it over the years. That's an average of 205 $ a year... :lol:



dude,I ain't Marco,but-

How about better sync engine to MTC,expression maps,more than one f&*kin 5.1 output from hardware.Better spotting features like multiple marker lanes(one for director,one for you) ....relative count in clicks like DP for pre tempo change bars.

I'm just getting started-these guys should have spent less time hiring Bob C to produce drums and more time creating a more advanced audio engine.

Where are all the audio pros they consulted on this?Factor the cost to upgrade all plugins,even legacy ones,new OS and I won't be upgrading this thing till atleast the fall if at all.

score C-


----------



## SamGarnerStudios

Environment is still there. 

199 for an upgrade isn't that much, mainly besides 199 for a full version isn't that much. While you pay the same as a new user, the trade off is it's not that much compared to other DAWs. It evens out. 500$ for Cubase, 600$ for Pro Tools (something close to that) and then their upgrade price is what a full version of Logic cost, new or upgraded.


----------



## jamwerks

I've read through some of the manuel. The Midi editor seems the same, the Environment seems the same. NO STEREO PANNING, can you friggen' believe it?


----------



## marcotronic

I'd love to know if there is a better "multicore communication" with Kontakt e.g. (Kontakt in Standalone mode can use multiple cores much better that embedded in Logic (9 and before)) - Maybe they've done something regarding this (if it's not a Kontakt problem per se...)

Marco


----------



## Tatu

Apple updated their site:
http://www.apple.com/logic-pro/


----------



## jamwerks

I was expecting some processing feature tied to the new Mac Pro, that would take it a step beyond what others have. This really does seem like Garage Band Pro, exactly what Apple did to Final Cut.

When you add a built in drummer, and don't even have stereo panning, it's clear who you're targeting, and it's not the pro's.

Glad I've moved to Cubase & PC....


----------



## gsilbers

can anyone confirm quicktime bounce on 64 bit. 

and multi core processing doesnt get stuck on one core


----------



## Audio

The only reason Logic X came out today is because I broke down and switched to Cubase 7 last week, lmao. Such is life. Will probably still pick it up if it the reviews end up being positive.


----------



## dinerdog

Quicktime bounce is fast and flawless. : >


----------



## studioj

"Track Stacks" is interesting. looks like apple's answer to the modern track folder and more similar to the way reaper does it perhaps. In general not what I was hoping for... but not a total fail either. I'll keep learning cubase while checking this out.


----------



## passenger57

Track folders - finally!!!
Environment is intact. Everything seems pretty much the same as far as functionality. 
I loaded up one of my huge templates and everything works fine so far. 
The look and feel is much smoother - I feel like I'm in a fine luxury automobile 
So far so good.


----------



## asilagy

does it still have 32bit bridge?

How is multi core processing?


----------



## studioj

Is it still only 64 busses?


----------



## EastWest Lurker

asilagy @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> does it still have 32bit bridge?
> 
> How is multi core processing?



1, No.

2. Downloading it now.


----------



## chimuelo

Nice..
Just bought a MacBook Pro with custom storage, and 1 week later a great, long overdue update, and yes track folders and track stack is a sign that modern compostitions and workflow are seen as a priority.
Guess I jumped on at the right time.
Definately like the idea of being a Mac and PC guy. Why claim one affiliation when you can use both platforms.


----------



## EastWest Lurker

chimuelo @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> Nice..
> Just bought a MacBook Pro with custom storage, and 1 week later a great, long overdue update, and yes track folders and track stack is a sign that modern compostitions and workflow are seen as a priority.
> Guess I jumped on at the right time.
> Definately like the idea of being a Mac and PC guy. Why claim one affiliation when you can use both platforms.



My guess is that if you contact them, they may let you have it for free since it was only a week ago.


----------



## gsilbers

any bit bridge commercial plugins out there like jbridge but for mac?


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

gsilbers @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> any bit bridge commercial plugins out there like jbridge but for mac?



Yes. JBridge for Mac (JBridgeM).


----------



## HugoCarpinteiro

You can have a glimpse about what's new in logic pro x
16 videos with new features

here:
http://play.macprovideo.com/logic-pro-100-whats-new-in-logic-pro-x/intro (http://play.macprovideo.com/logic-pro-1 ... ro-x/intro)


----------



## mushanga

Can anyone confirm if Logic Pro X will allow multiple ports per AU instance? Would be useful to know for us Vienna Ensemble Pro users.


----------



## asilagy

can we get a confirmation that Jbridge works when you have it downloaded.


----------



## Simon Ravn

orchestranova @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> Can anyone confirm if Logic Pro X will allow multiple ports per AU instance? Would be useful to know for us Vienna Ensemble Pro users.



I bet not - you don't need that many tracks for hip hop 8)


----------



## EastWest Lurker

orchestranova @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> Can anyone confirm if Logic Pro X will allow multiple ports per AU instance? Would be useful to know for us Vienna Ensemble Pro users.



I think that is a limitation of the AU format, not Logic. Maybe a DP user can confirm or refute that.


----------



## mushanga

EastWest Lurker @ Tue 16 Jul said:


> orchestranova @ Tue Jul 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm if Logic Pro X will allow multiple ports per AU instance? Would be useful to know for us Vienna Ensemble Pro users.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is a limitation of the AU format, not Logic. Maybe a DP user can confirm or refute that.
Click to expand...


Seems bizarre that this has not yet been implemented. It would have made perfect sense for the AU format to have been re-written in time for the launch of Logic Pro X....especially considering Apple designed it in the first place.


----------



## TGV

orchestranova @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> Can anyone confirm if Logic Pro X will allow multiple ports per AU instance? Would be useful to know for us Vienna Ensemble Pro users.


What does "multiple ports" mean? More than two outputs? MIDI inputs?


----------



## Ryan Scully

orchestranova @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> Can anyone confirm if Logic Pro X will allow multiple ports per AU instance? Would be useful to know for us Vienna Ensemble Pro users.



This was my first thought - one of the main factors that drove me away from Logic recently. Also curious how its handling of multi timbral instruments has or has not improved - and hopefully the annoying cc7 assignment too. To be fair I won't assume but on initial impression I'm glad I moved to Cubase a few months ago.


----------



## KEnK

Checked out a few of the Macpro vids, 
checked out the Logicprohelp forum,
read a bit of the LX manual, (online help)
Env- same as the last 10 years
Score- almost the same

I think it's official:
*
GarageBand Pro!* :| 

LXI will be a free app w/ every iPoop Purchase. :roll: 

k


----------



## mushanga

TGV @ Tue 16 Jul said:


> orchestranova @ Tue Jul 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm if Logic Pro X will allow multiple ports per AU instance? Would be useful to know for us Vienna Ensemble Pro users.
> 
> 
> 
> What does "multiple ports" mean? More than two outputs? MIDI inputs?
Click to expand...


Multiple ports per AU instance of Vienna Ensemble Pro would allow you to load more than 16 midi channels within each instance...it can already be done with VST/RTAS (and I'm guessing Avid's latest AAX format). This feature really helps to reduce screen clutter and increases efficiency.


----------



## Maestro77

I'm excited to check out the update. Remember when Apple bought Redmatica? Been waiting for them to release something (in Logic or separately) like KeyMap Pro. Anything like that in Logic X?


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Sort of good news. If you create a multi-timbral instrument with i.e. 3 patches and play in parts, then choose another track so that the multi-track is not armed and therefore in Live mode, it spreads the load throughput the cores.


----------



## madbulk

Figures, I just rebuilt my biggest and main template over the weekend.


----------



## gsilbers

EastWest Lurker @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> Sort of good news. If you create a multi-timbral instrument with i.e. 3 patches and play in parts, then choose another track so that the multi-track is not armed and therefore in Live mode, it spreads the load throughput the cores.



great!


any other cool things u noticed? 

also, how is the new folder track?


----------



## EthanStoller

Not encouraged by this update. I hope that people who use it love it, but it doesn't look like it's for me. It may be time to


----------



## EastWest Lurker

gsilbers @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Tue Jul 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of good news. If you create a multi-timbral instrument with i.e. 3 patches and play in parts, then choose another track so that the multi-track is not armed and therefore in Live mode, it spreads the load throughput the cores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great!
> 
> 
> any other cool things u noticed?
> 
> also, how is the new folder track?
Click to expand...


I am busy opening templates, connecting to VE Pro, etc. making sure that it hasn't fu%^ed up the way I do things. So far, it has not. It looks better, feels faster.

I want to watch the MacPro Video tutorial on the Folder Tracks before I get into that. Steve Horelick and David Earle obviously got it some time ago.

So far, I am encouraged.


----------



## Marius Masalar

A few first impressions...

- Start up time is significantly faster. Orders of magnitude on my machine
- Plugins load faster, interfaces appear quicker, and there's no more of that weirdness with plugin windows becoming stuck if they use a certain realtime visualization (EQs with analyzers are where I noticed it most, and FabFilter Pro-L sometimes); everything just feels smoother
- Every project file I've tried to load from previous versions has worked without issue; I have to keep trying to break this, but so far backward compatibility is good
- The environment is still there and still as ugly as ever
- 32-bit plugins are gone and so's their troll bridge
- Many many tiny interface tweaks that improve usability; for example, a more organized quantization value listing, a better new track dialog, a cleaner instrument library, smarter automation lanes, non-segmented meters, smarter plugin manipulation (no more holding option or command and clicking to do things), etc.
- The new Stacks (folders) are terrific, and I love that you can choose between the two kinds rather than being stuck with only one grouping option
- You can export to Quicktime!

So far only a few things that I don't like:

- You can no longer display both bars/beats and time on the arrangement view's ruler
- Creating multi-out Kontakt instruments still requires you to do the routing manually, though that's still something you just need to do once and then set it as the default state of the Kontakt plugin so it isn't a huge deal
- You can configure what buttons/functions appear in the toolbars, but you can no longer re-arrange their order by clicking & dragging (this means Bounce & Export are on the left now instead of where they used to be, and you can't move them)

Overall I'm very happy to see that the streamlining they did has not come at the expense of existing features. And looking at FCPX, it's very likely that we'll begin to see more fresh functionality added in via updates at a fairly good pace.

Haters gonna hate, and that's fine, but to me this is a solid (if somewhat safe) upgrade.


----------



## gsilbers

EastWest Lurker @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> gsilbers @ Tue Jul 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EastWest Lurker @ Tue Jul 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of good news. If you create a multi-timbral instrument with i.e. 3 patches and play in parts, then choose another track so that the multi-track is not armed and therefore in Live mode, it spreads the load throughput the cores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great!
> 
> 
> any other cool things u noticed?
> 
> also, how is the new folder track?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am busy opening templates, connecting to VE Pro, etc. making sure that it hasn't fu%^ed up the way I do things. So far, it has not. It looks better, feels faster.
> 
> I want to watch the MacPro Video tutorial on the Folder Tracks before I get into that. Steve Horelick and David Earle obviously got it some time ago.
> 
> So far, I am encouraged.
Click to expand...


so old project with VEP will not connect automatically ?


----------



## gsilbers

Mathazzar @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> A few first impressions...
> 
> - Start up time is significantly faster. Orders of magnitude on my machine
> - Plugins load faster, interfaces appear quicker, and there's no more of that weirdness with plugin windows becoming stuck if they use a certain realtime visualization (EQs with analyzers are where I noticed it most, and FabFilter Pro-L sometimes); everything just feels smoother
> - Every project file I've tried to load from previous versions has worked without issue; I have to keep trying to break this, but so far backward compatibility is good
> - The environment is still there and still as ugly as ever
> - 32-bit plugins are gone and so's their troll bridge
> - Many many tiny interface tweaks that improve usability; for example, a more organized quantization value listing, a better new track dialog, a cleaner instrument library, smarter automation lanes, non-segmented meters, smarter plugin manipulation (no more holding option or command and clicking to do things), etc.
> - The new Stacks (folders) are terrific, and I love that you can choose between the two kinds rather than being stuck with only one grouping option
> - You can export to Quicktime!
> 
> So far only a few things that I don't like:
> 
> - You can no longer display both bars/beats and time on the arrangement view's ruler
> - Creating multi-out Kontakt instruments still requires you to do the routing manually, though that's still something you just need to do once and then set it as the default state of the Kontakt plugin so it isn't a huge deal
> - You can configure what buttons/functions appear in the toolbars, but you can no longer re-arrange their order by clicking & dragging (this means Bounce & Export are on the left now instead of where they used to be, and you can't move them)
> 
> Overall I'm very happy to see that the streamlining they did has not come at the expense of existing features. And looking at FCPX, it's very likely that we'll begin to see more fresh functionality added in via updates at a fairly good pace.
> 
> Haters gonna hate, and that's fine, but to me this is a solid (if somewhat safe) upgrade.



cool. thanks for this. 

any thoguhts on trying jbridge for mac? 

overall thisupdate is good and didnt go crazy like FCPX did. 
if you worked w final cut you'd know how much crazy that X was. 
logic they redid a lot of things. still 10.8 osx will keep out for while. 
plus i just got powercore :(
that now that i thin about it, i got it becuase the plugins where so cheap. im guessing the tc electronics guys saw this non bit bridge support and said bye for realz. 
oh well, hope that jbridge for mac works with it.


----------



## EastWest Lurker

gsilbers @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Tue Jul 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsilbers @ Tue Jul 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EastWest Lurker @ Tue Jul 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of good news. If you create a multi-timbral instrument with i.e. 3 patches and play in parts, then choose another track so that the multi-track is not armed and therefore in Live mode, it spreads the load throughput the cores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great!
> 
> 
> any other cool things u noticed?
> 
> also, how is the new folder track?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am busy opening templates, connecting to VE Pro, etc. making sure that it hasn't fu%^ed up the way I do things. So far, it has not. It looks better, feels faster.
> 
> I want to watch the MacPro Video tutorial on the Folder Tracks before I get into that. Steve Horelick and David Earle obviously got it some time ago.
> 
> So far, I am encouraged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so old project with VEP will not connect automatically ?
Click to expand...


Well I work decoupled but yes, the templates that are saved with the instances still connected are connecting automatically.

BTW, LP X has autosave and a feature called "project alternatives" that I am excited about.

It is definitely faster across the board.


----------



## Maestro77

This may be a dumb question but do you have to be a member of macprovideo.com and login in order to see those videos? I can't get any to load for me.


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Maestro77 @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> This may be a dumb question but do you have to be a member of macprovideo.com and login in order to see those videos? I can't get any to load for me.



Yes.


----------



## Marius Masalar

I realize this will put most folks off my opinion of Logic, but...

In actual fact I do use Final Cut frequently, and I *adore* FCPX. I always hated 7 and for my uses X is a magnificent transformation.

That being said, obviously the transition was very abrupt and damaging to the workflows of many studios and independent editors, so I'm not defending their handling of things, nor do I envy the catching up they have to do in terms of functionality and trust.

But right now for video stuff I wouldn't use another editing suite unless I had no other choice.

Anyway, back to Logic. I don't use JBridge so I couldn't help you there. Everything I've heard from other users has been positive, and between that and VEP you can address any and all 32-bit plugins you have far better than you ever could using Logic's bridge, so all in all that's a very welcome appendix removal from the software as far as I'm concerned.

While Logic Pro X probably not going to get the stalwart 10.6.8 users to upgrade, the truth is that nearly nothing will until their machines explode. Don't fix what ain't broke is a very solid mantra for studio work. 

Those of us that have made the jump to 10.8 will find this to be much more appealing, I would think, especially once the initial dust of "OMG GARAGEBAND PRO U GUYZ" has died down and people begin actually using it long enough to realize that they haven't really lost anything.


----------



## Marius Masalar

EastWest Lurker @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> BTW, LP X has autosave and a feature called "project alternatives" that I am excited about.


This on its own is almost worth the price of entry. Brilliant feature.

Not only do you get to save "versions" of cues, but each maintains its own separate backups, notes, and undo histories, all within the same project monolith.

And it works really well with the new Project Management features that let you consolidate, move, rename, and — best of all — clean all unused crap out of project files.


----------



## KEnK

Mathazzar @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> Haters gonna hate, and that's fine, but to me this is a solid (if somewhat safe) upgrade.


Been using Logic since v2.5.
Always loved Logic, but gradually grew to despise Apple.
(They worked hard to lose me as a "fan")

Most of the "updates" seem geared to the Garage Band crowd.
Not surprising.

Some longed for pro features have not been addressed.
An updated Env (anyone for audio?), Cubase style expression maps, for ex.

Losing the 32bit thing is yet another kick in the butt to people who use
"legacy" gear. (that would be me)
For a while I thought I was just stubborn and cheap regarding that.
But recently a friend who works at Pixar told me they avoid the update rat race as well.
If it ain't broke don't fix it- is also Pixar's motto.
And that's very reassuring to me.

Apple's business model is to keep you buying more Apple stuff.
No thanks. 
I'm no longer their target market.

enjoy :mrgreen: 
k


----------



## pkm

Mathazzar @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> - You can no longer display both bars/beats and time on the arrangement view's ruler



In the arrange window (now called the "Main Window"), click View, "Secondary Ruler".


----------



## Marius Masalar

pkm @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> Mathazzar @ Tue Jul 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> - You can no longer display both bars/beats and time on the arrangement view's ruler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the arrange window (now called the "Main Window"), click View, "Secondary Ruler".
Click to expand...

Fantastic! Thanks, Paul :D

I was looking in the Project settings. It was probably the same method in 9 too but I set it up so long ago I've forgotten how it was accomplished


----------



## jleckie

Going to be a lot of haters here. No features have been removed. There are plenty of Pro features that will get a lot of use I have no doubt.

Now I have to prepare myself for all of the "Missing Environment" threads.


----------



## Maestro77

The new Drummer seems to be one of the big additions everyone's talking about. As a drummer, that thing's just dumb. I'd never rely on pre-fab loops and fills to "write" a drum part. I suppose it's cute and fun for the Garageband "lookie how easy it is to write music!" crowd but pretty useless for me. It's unfortunate they used their energy on kiddy candy like that. Just another tool to cheapen the art of songwriting and further dilute the ocean of hacks and pop music.


----------



## Simon Ravn

When I read "faster" and such, I regained my interest  Also the better distribution on CPU cores sounds good. Can anyone confirm that external video output it still not possible? I wonder if they removed it completely then...?


----------



## pkm

Simon Ravn @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> When I read "faster" and such, I regained my interest  Also the better distribution on CPU cores sounds good. Can anyone confirm that external video output it still not possible? I wonder if they removed it completely then...?



If the option exists, I can't find it anywhere. It's not in the Video preferences like it used to be.


----------



## germancomponist

Maestro77 @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> The new Drummer seems to be one of the big additions everyone's talking about. As a drummer, that thing's just dumb. I'd never rely on pre-fab loops and fills to "write" a drum part. I suppose it's cute and fun for the Garageband "lookie how easy it is to write music!" crowd but pretty useless for me. It's unfortunate they used their energy on kiddy candy like that. Just another tool to cheapen the art of songwriting and further dilute the ocean of hacks and pop music.



+1 o/~ o=<


----------



## Simon Ravn

pkm @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> Simon Ravn @ Tue Jul 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I read "faster" and such, I regained my interest  Also the better distribution on CPU cores sounds good. Can anyone confirm that external video output it still not possible? I wonder if they removed it completely then...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the option exists, I can't find it anywhere. It's not in the Video preferences like it used to be.
Click to expand...


Awesome news, thanks :evil:


----------



## dp_audio

Ryan Scully @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> Also curious how its handling of multi timbral instruments has or has not improved - and hopefully the annoying cc7 assignment too.



Sorry if I missed this, but has the CC7/CC10 thing been fixed where sending these controls on any MIDI channel applies it to all MIDI channels under that instrument? Or does this still require a workaround?


----------



## Colin O'Malley

Can somebody check if they've added the ability to have multiple controller lanes in the piano roll (i.e. one lane for CC1, one for CC11, one for velocity etc. etc. ala Cubase). So far I think it looks exactly like what I would expect for further Apple-ification of Logic. Very clean. 

Thanks!

Colin


----------



## JPQ

Colin O'Malley @ Tue 16 Jul said:


> Can somebody check if they've added the ability to have multiple controller lanes in the piano roll (i.e. one lane for CC1, one for CC11, one for velocity etc. etc. ala Cubase). So far I think it looks exactly like what I would expect for further Apple-ification of Logic. Very clean.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Colin



Godo if they fix this i also want know this.


----------



## JPQ

jamwerks @ Tue 16 Jul said:


> I've read through some of the manuel. The Midi editor seems the same, the Environment seems the same. NO STEREO PANNING, can you friggen' believe it?



what is stereo panning?


----------



## Marius Masalar

Colin O'Malley @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> Can somebody check if they've added the ability to have multiple controller lanes in the piano roll (i.e. one lane for CC1, one for CC11, one for velocity etc. etc. ala Cubase). So far I think it looks exactly like what I would expect for further Apple-ification of Logic. Very clean.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Colin


Not in the piano roll, no. Still just one at a time. I assume they want you to use the Step Editor, since that's where you can define lane sets and view multiple lanes at a time.


----------



## gsilbers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tOZmRzPnwc


----------



## mr

Hi all,

I just played with it / got an introduction for about 2 hours at a friends studio, and Logic X definitely has some very nice new features!

Just a quick overview:
-Drummer: seems a little like Garageband, but is so much more than that. The drumkits sound amazing and up to date. They were sampled with a lot of attention to detail. Depending on the style you can choose different "drummers" that play for you (you can also vary the characteristics - easy, complex etc), and you can "tell" the drummer to "listen" to e.g. a bass track and play according to what the bass is playing with an amazing result. First I thought this looks like a Garageband Loop library, but it's really much much more than that, lots of attention to detail.
- iPad control: very nice, different applications (Midi control, Pads, Shortcuts, intelligent help which shows the corresponding pages from the manual depending on where the mouse is on the main screen)
- lots of new content: new (and good sounding) kits for ultrabeat, organ + epiano sound a lot better + new look, new presets for synths
- new Arpeggiator /among other new MIDI features) which can be inserted in the Channelstrip before effects, lots of presets
- new synth
- 64 bit video bounce
- the track grouping folder "thing" which has been mentioned
- selection of several tracks + being able to move them in the arrange window now possible
- volume and pan control from every track in arrange window
- new features in the mix window (show gain reduction, open plugins with one click only, mute button)
- automation: no more automation nodes created by accident
- nice customizable and powerful control overview (for stuff like cutoff etc) for one plugin/VI or a combination of plugins/VIs
- pitch correction like melodyne although melodynes GUI is much nicer


Hope this helps a bit...


----------



## mr

Also, video in Logic is now being processed by the graphic card, which should free up some resources


----------



## deniz

Little bit disappointed,

no one talks about autosampler, i could swear i heard that apple planned to integrated redmatica autosampler into logic x.(Why Apple takeover Redmatica and no use)

i like the new gui but instead new drum stuff i'd prefer better integration between kontakt (output and channel) routings and so on.And why in Hell they don't release bounce in place from midi to audio and back like Studio One. I had wait (many of you)so long for apple Logic X but they delivered just a few things i never use.At the moment i use Cubase, Studio One2 and Logic, but i'll went back to Cubase and Studio One because they had the workflow i need.

Pro: Pricing,GUI,
Contra:No Bridge,Workflow an Kontakt and other Synth(Output selection routing)and so on.

Cheers


----------



## pkm

JPQ @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> jamwerks @ Tue 16 Jul said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read through some of the manuel. The Midi editor seems the same, the Environment seems the same. NO STEREO PANNING, can you friggen' believe it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is stereo panning?
Click to expand...


Right now, Logic uses a stereo balance control for "panning" stereo tracks, meaning that when when you pan a stereo track to the right, the left side gets turned down. if you pan it hard right, you won't hear anything that was in the left channel in the right side. With a true stereo panner, the left channel would move to the right side as you pan.


----------



## AlexRuger

Ok, so here's the big question:

Do we still have to use multi-output software instruments to use, say, Kontakt? Dealing with separate aux tracks for the audio output is so damn convoluted and messy. Let me set up a single instrument track and use MIDI tracks (like in DP) or other instrument tracks (like in Pro Tools) and not have to route it all through the environment! 

I'm happy that the environment is staying--it's very powerful for _sophisticated_ processes--but doing something as simple and common as what I'm talking about it shouldn't have to go through it.


----------



## mushanga

AlexSmith @ Tue 16 Jul said:


> Ok, so here's the big question:
> 
> Do we still have to use multi-output software instruments to use, say, Kontakt? Dealing with separate aux tracks for the audio output is so damn convoluted and messy. Let me set up a single instrument track and use MIDI tracks (like in DP) or other instrument tracks (like in Pro Tools) and not have to route it all through the environment!
> 
> I'm happy that the environment is staying--it's very powerful for _sophisticated_ processes--but doing something as simple and common as what I'm talking about it shouldn't have to go through it.



+1

That's what I love about Pro Tools. Can anyone confirm whether multi-timbral routing has changed in Logic Pro X?


----------



## pkm

AlexSmith @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> Ok, so here's the big question:
> 
> Do we still have to use multi-output software instruments to use, say, Kontakt? Dealing with separate aux tracks for the audio output is so damn convoluted and messy. Let me set up a single instrument track and use MIDI tracks (like in DP) or other instrument tracks (like in Pro Tools) and not have to route it all through the environment!
> 
> I'm happy that the environment is staying--it's very powerful for _sophisticated_ processes--but doing something as simple and common as what I'm talking about it shouldn't have to go through it.



The aux tracks created with a multi-timbral instrument work like instrument tracks like in Pro Tools. You can have a single track for each instrument in your Kontakt instance that you can mute/solo/process individually. 

You still need to create the aux tracks with the plus sign in the mixer/environment, but you don't need the separate copies of the instrument track for MIDI, so you can choose to create a multi-timbral instance with 1 "part". It worked similarly in the later days of Logic 9 (9.1.7 maybe?) but there was something keeping me from working that way that I can't remember. Seems to work as expected in Logic X.


----------



## JPQ

No support 32-bit plugins means maybe must buy better versions of few (Dune,and Zebra) what i get with Computer Music maybe but i also need samples... i dont still dont know if i can replace them with my skill using ni komplete 7,rob papen blue and linplug albino and some free ones.


----------



## Tatu

AlexSmith @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> Ok, so here's the big question:
> 
> Do we still have to use multi-output software instruments to use, say, Kontakt? Dealing with separate aux tracks for the audio output is so damn convoluted and messy.



You can use the auxes as midi tracks already in L9, if that's what you're after.

EDIT: Oh, someone already mentioned this.


----------



## Question

Can someone please check if the ability to lock tempo events to SMPTE has been implemented?

There used to be a greyed out option in the tempo event list on earlier Logic 9 versions; but then it disappeared completely.

Thanks


----------



## FriFlo

Since pictures can tell more than a thousand words ...


----------



## studioj

Love the environment but its so bizarre to me that it has pretty much gone untouched for 10+ years. Lots of weird graphical behaviors ... seems like workflow and functionality could have been greatly improved in this area of Logic at SOME point. I guess its just not a feature many people use. 

Can someone check the number of available busses in Logic X? I always thought 64 was limiting when you consider subgrouping tracks as well as creating a stem template. Cubase's 256 groups is much better in that regard.


----------



## mr

Tatu @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> You can use the auxes as midi tracks already in L9, if that's what you're after.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, someone already mentioned this.



So can you actually have a combined MIDI/Aux track (sending Midi from a track and receiving Audio to that same track) like the instrument track in Pro Tools?

Thanks.


----------



## Tatu

mr @ Wed Jul 17 said:


> Tatu @ Tue Jul 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can use the auxes as midi tracks already in L9, if that's what you're after.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, someone already mentioned this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So can you actually have a combined MIDI/Aux track (sending Midi from a track and receiving Audio to that same track) like the instrument track in Pro Tools?
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


That's how a normal instrument track works in Logic as well, but you can also use it with multitimbral instruments, which happen to require a separate audio outputs (aux's) for one reason or another, by using the aux's for midi also. Hence, you do not need a separate midi track.

http://www.logicprohelp.com/forum/viewt ... =1&t=87433


----------



## studioj

still only 64 busses :-/ 

http://www.apple.com/logic-pro/specs/

maybe using the track stack feature doesn't use a bus. 

The more I look over the feature set the more I realize that apple has lost its innovative edge with this program. I can't believe this is all we got after almost 4 years. Makes me think there were some serious do-overs in the process.


----------



## gsilbers

JPQ @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> No support 32-bit plugins means maybe must buy better versions of few (Dune,and Zebra) what i get with Computer Music maybe but i also need samples... i dont still dont know if i can replace them with my skill using ni komplete 7,rob papen blue and linplug albino and some free ones.



or get jbridge for mac


----------



## Nathanael Iversen

I am traveling and won't update until my cloned boot drive is completely up to date, but I am looking forward to Mainstage 3. The copy on Apple's site seems to indicate better performance and handling of sets with lots of instances of the same plugin - that would be huge!

The 64 bit thing is fine for me - no more 32 bit plugs here - I've been using the 64 bit version without the bridge for some time.

I do have to upgrade from 10.6.8, however. I suppose it is bound to happen at some point.

I like the new look - the track folders look great

I don't see any downside at this point. A program that has done everything I need it to just got better - I paid $1000 for my first copy of Logic, so $200 is great! I don't understand feeling cheated that new users can get it for $200 also.... Their bargain takes nothing away from all the use I've gotten from the program in the past. 

I do know that any of the top DAWs are not gating factors in my production skill, so switching isn't going to do anything except delay the learning curve by a few weeks to get a new tool. 

So, I suspect I'll backup properly, upgrade the laptop and play with it, and if all is good - including Mainstage... Then I'll do the Mac Pro a few weeks later. I am really hoping for better CPU scheduling and buffering than the previous version.

I was hoping to see the Redmatica stuff integrated into Logic X - has anyone opened EXS yet and looked for new options? I was hoping to use it to sample a bunch of softsynths into Mainstage - ESX uses so much less resource than good softsynths. If not, I guess it is a purchase of SampleRobot to get some automation going for auto-sampling.


----------



## mr

Tatu @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> but you can also use it with multitimbral instruments



That's what I meant (regarding multitembral Instruments), sorry for the incomplete question.

This is great, thanks for the quick answer and the link!!!!


----------



## dgburns

gsilbers @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> JPQ @ Tue Jul 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No support 32-bit plugins means maybe must buy better versions of few (Dune,and Zebra) what i get with Computer Music maybe but i also need samples... i dont still dont know if i can replace them with my skill using ni komplete 7,rob papen blue and linplug albino and some free ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or get jbridge for mac
Click to expand...


isn't JBridge vst only? sorry if someone asked already.


----------



## dxmachina

The 'alternatives' feature looks interesting for doing multiple cues in a single project. SMPTE offsets are retained per alternative. Unfortunately, it does appear to do a complete reload when switching between alternatives, but if most of your stuff is hosted in VEP, this is pretty fast. Even if there is some reloading, it still might be nice to write a whole show in a single project.

I like the new organization and _very_ snappy startup/quit. There doesn't appear to be a single _killer_ feature for pros, and that's unfortunate. Quite a few little improvements (and catchup with the other guys): scripted MIDI FX, folders (track stacks), multi-track selection and movement, easier plugin re-order, etc. I have a feeling we'll discover some other new stuff along the way.

It is a little ridiculous that the environment still looks like 1998. I'm not sure if I mean that in a good way or not.


----------



## Question

Can key-commands be imported from Logic 9?

Thanks


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Question @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> Can key-commands be imported from Logic 9?
> 
> Thanks



Yes. When you first open LP X it asks you if you want to.


----------



## vi1000

Any users still seeing the single core spike with heavy use of aux inputs (ie. audio coming into Logic X from slaves)? Are auxes still processed by a single core in X?


----------



## ThomasL

I think this is a real nice update. Would pay the price (almost) only for the track folders and the arpeggiator.

The GUI is nice, the mixer finally looks like a mixer. The environment is untouched (don't mess with perfection!) 

Oh, and I really like Drummer. The sounds are good, real good. Anyone that has worked with artists not liking a simple click-track will appreciate this one immensely, no longer a 4-bar loop that at the end of the day has driven you to the point where you want to eat poison.


----------



## TheWillardofOZ

From what I've read and seen, it sounds like a solid upgrade.

I was about to get ve pro to fix the problems I've been having with my orchestral template. Is the multi-processor support fixed in a way that I can put that off a little longer, or should I just get logic x and ve pro?


----------



## EastWest Lurker

TheWillardofOZ @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> From what I've read and seen, it sounds like a solid upgrade.
> 
> I was about to get ve pro to fix the problems I've been having with my orchestral template. Is the multi-processor support fixed in a way that I can put that off a little longer, or should I just get logic x and ve pro?



Both, IMHO.


----------



## ThomasL

MIDI SCRIPTING!!!


----------



## JPQ

ThomasL @ Wed 17 Jul said:


> I think this is a real nice update. Would pay the price (almost) only for the track folders and the arpeggiator.
> 
> The GUI is nice, the mixer finally looks like a mixer. The environment is untouched (don't mess with perfection!)
> 
> Oh, and I really like Drummer. The sounds are good, real good. Anyone that has worked with artists not liking a simple click-track will appreciate this one immensely, no longer a 4-bar loop that at the end of the day has driven you to the point where you want to eat poison.



I quickly listened new audiodemos they all sounds nice (i dont listened much about these apple loops) but drummer is clearly best.


----------



## studioj

Does anyone know if this is accurate? this totally defeats my current workflow / take management.

http://www.gearslutz.com/board/9236124-post408.html


----------



## EastWest Lurker

studioj @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> Does anyone know if this is accurate? this totally defeats my current workflow / take management.
> 
> http://www.gearslutz.com/board/9236124-post408.html



I'm afraid it is. Workaround will be to select regions and press S or M, but yes, that is the first thing I have found where they actually took something away that I use.


----------



## Raptor4

ThomasL @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> MIDI SCRIPTING!!!


Somebody else mentioned that on another forum as well. I could not find such info - could you provide some link ?


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Raptor4 @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> ThomasL @ Tue Jul 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MIDI SCRIPTING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody else mentioned that on another forum as well. I could not find such info - could you provide some link ?
Click to expand...


The Scripter is one of the new MIDI plug-ins.


----------



## studioj

EastWest Lurker @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> studioj @ Tue Jul 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if this is accurate? this totally defeats my current workflow / take management.
> 
> http://www.gearslutz.com/board/9236124-post408.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid it is. Workaround will be to select regions and press S or M, but yes, that is the first thing I have found where they actually took something away that I use.
Click to expand...


Ugh, that will take some getting used to. So when you hit mute on one track on the arrange I guess all tracks that share the same channel are also muted? I've never turned this functionality off so I don't even know how it works. I feel like this was one of Logic's great features.... many tracks could share the same mixer channel and be activated independently. bleh.


----------



## studioj

ThomasL @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> MIDI SCRIPTING!!!



What sorts of things could you do with the MIDI scripting that is provided? perhaps you could build an articulation switcher like expression maps in cubase ??


----------



## ThomasL

Raptor4 @ 2013-07-17 said:


> ThomasL @ Tue Jul 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MIDI SCRIPTING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody else mentioned that on another forum as well. I could not find such info - could you provide some link ?
Click to expand...

No info on the Apple site, no info (or even mention) in the online docs or in the Logic Help files.

However, there are a bunch of tutorial scripts provided that has good commenting.

I would really have liked some solid info on this.

[EDIT: very strange that there is ONLY virtual instruments that can have MIDI FX applied, "external" MIDI can not. Bummer, indeed!]


----------



## ThomasL

studioj @ 2013-07-17 said:


> ThomasL @ Tue Jul 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MIDI SCRIPTING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sorts of things could you do with the MIDI scripting that is provided? perhaps you could build an articulation switcher like expression maps in cubase ??
Click to expand...

Don't know what Cubase expression maps do to be able to answer that specific question but you could probably build whatever you like.

BUT, and this is so silly Apple, you can't use it on External MIDI channels, only virtual instruments.


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Thomas, the sad truth is that the majority of Logic users these days, including yours truly, use very few hardware synths and Apple is well aware of it. 

Also, since this is real time processing, it might not be that usable.


----------



## ThomasL

EastWest Lurker @ 2013-07-17 said:


> Thomas, the sad truth is that the majority of Logic users these days, including yours truly, use very few hardware synths and Apple is well aware of it.
> 
> Also, since this is real time processing, it might not be that usable.


Yes, I'm well aware of that but the "external" MIDI channels I use all go to virtual instruments, say 16 or so for each instance


----------



## EastWest Lurker

ThomasL @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ 2013-07-17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas, the sad truth is that the majority of Logic users these days, including yours truly, use very few hardware synths and Apple is well aware of it.
> 
> Also, since this is real time processing, it might not be that usable.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm well aware of that but the "external" MIDI channels I use all go to virtual instruments, say 16 or so for each instance
Click to expand...


Make friends with Peter Schwartz's SkiSwitcher


----------



## ThomasL

EastWest Lurker @ 2013-07-17 said:


> ThomasL @ Tue Jul 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EastWest Lurker @ 2013-07-17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas, the sad truth is that the majority of Logic users these days, including yours truly, use very few hardware synths and Apple is well aware of it.
> 
> Also, since this is real time processing, it might not be that usable.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm well aware of that but the "external" MIDI channels I use all go to virtual instruments, say 16 or so for each instance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Make friends with Peter Schwartz's SkiSwitcher
Click to expand...

That doesn't help with MIDI FX I'm afraid.

But, one way could be to create VI-tracks instead of MIDI tracks but I'm so used to see CC#1, CC#2, CC#11 and CC#16 in the mixer.


[EDIT, and the instances are NOT different articulations, they are simply different instruments]


----------



## studioj

ThomasL @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> studioj @ 2013-07-17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThomasL @ Tue Jul 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MIDI SCRIPTING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sorts of things could you do with the MIDI scripting that is provided? perhaps you could build an articulation switcher like expression maps in cubase ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know what Cubase expression maps do to be able to answer that specific question but you could probably build whatever you like.
> 
> BUT, and this is so silly Apple, you can't use it on External MIDI channels, only virtual instruments.
Click to expand...


Although some people cable external MIDI tracks to software inst channels, yes? So that would leave out that functionality for that workflow. 

I bet you could essentially build something like transmidifier right into a MIDI preset using this scripting plugin, yeah? Ok that would be kind of exciting. 

Been loving cubase's expression map feature, Project logical editor, and macros, for workflow efficiency. i wonder if this scripter could do all of that and more. Curious as to what the limitations are.


----------



## studioj

EastWest Lurker @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> ThomasL @ Tue Jul 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EastWest Lurker @ 2013-07-17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas, the sad truth is that the majority of Logic users these days, including yours truly, use very few hardware synths and Apple is well aware of it.
> 
> Also, since this is real time processing, it might not be that usable.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm well aware of that but the "external" MIDI channels I use all go to virtual instruments, say 16 or so for each instance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Make friends with Peter Schwartz's SkiSwitcher
Click to expand...


I tried ski switcher (cool envir tool) but I found it introduced latency into the channel when playing the part in. Have you experienced that? It wasn't dramatic, but enough that I didn't explore it further.


----------



## EastWest Lurker

studioj @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Tue Jul 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThomasL @ Tue Jul 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EastWest Lurker @ 2013-07-17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas, the sad truth is that the majority of Logic users these days, including yours truly, use very few hardware synths and Apple is well aware of it.
> 
> Also, since this is real time processing, it might not be that usable.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm well aware of that but the "external" MIDI channels I use all go to virtual instruments, say 16 or so for each instance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Make friends with Peter Schwartz's SkiSwitcher
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tried ski switcher (cool envir tool) but I found it introduced latency into the channel when playing the part in. Have you experienced that? It wasn't dramatic, but enough that I didn't explore it further.
Click to expand...


No, not at all.


----------



## studioj

EastWest Lurker @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> studioj @ Tue Jul 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EastWest Lurker @ Tue Jul 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThomasL @ Tue Jul 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EastWest Lurker @ 2013-07-17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas, the sad truth is that the majority of Logic users these days, including yours truly, use very few hardware synths and Apple is well aware of it.
> 
> Also, since this is real time processing, it might not be that usable.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm well aware of that but the "external" MIDI channels I use all go to virtual instruments, say 16 or so for each instance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Make friends with Peter Schwartz's SkiSwitcher
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tried ski switcher (cool envir tool) but I found it introduced latency into the channel when playing the part in. Have you experienced that? It wasn't dramatic, but enough that I didn't explore it further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not at all.
Click to expand...


interesting, I will prob revisit it then. But transmidifer is also a great tool for this sort of thing. 

anyway, interested to hear about what is possible with the scripting plugin. Could open up a whole market for third party scripts. So far I'm still not convinced to stay though.


----------



## ThomasL

My bad, didn't look hard enough. There is actually pretty much info on scripting in the Logic Pro X Effects pdf.


----------



## antoniopandrade

vi1000 @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> Any users still seeing the single core spike with heavy use of aux inputs (ie. audio coming into Logic X from slaves)? Are auxes still processed by a single core in X?



I've noticed two things. In the Logic CPU meter, yes it still shows AUX tracks being processed on one processor. However, I checked the CPU meter in the activity monitor, and it showed a pretty even core distribution, which makes me think the Logic CPU meter is acting funky.

It also seems that multi-instrument behavior has not changed. Actually not that much has changed, with the GUI being the most obvious exception. I'm a bit disappointed so far. Was expecting a lot more due to the long wait.

I'm gonna dive into the MIDI FX plug-ins next, maybe they'll cheer me up.


----------



## autopilot

I looove the new look - makes editing audio really clear which reigions are used / muted / solo'd - sureI'll love other stuff too but this is a big immediate plus for me. 

That said- I have a question. 

Every time I adjust the left hand start point of an audio region I get a dialog box asking me to confirm I want to erase all the inactive flex points in this audio. Given I have no flextime anywhere in this project there must be a new checkbox somewhere I'm missing. Anyone got any ideas? 

Oh and earlier someone was saying you can't view SMPTE and Bars at the same time - you can - Arrange / View / Use Secondary Ruler.


----------



## JPQ

this midi scripting is possible use two arpegiators serial. lijke i play C2,E2,C3
first arpt converts it to C2,E2,C3,C3,E3,C4
and later one coverts this
C2,E2,C3,C3,E3,C4,C3,E3,C4,E4,C5
if i dont make any typing mistakes... if possible makesp ossible nice looking sequences and its nice have easy use arpegiator module in enviorment is not so simple... and all good synths dont have arpegiator like Logic ES2,Massive (i tihnk it dont have it),Reaktor dont have etc.


----------



## passenger57

Here is what I like about Logic X so far:

1. Track folders. A big deal for me as my templates usually run over 300+ tracks. 
You can also 'play' and record a track folder with all the contents playing simultaneously. This could come in handy for a keyboard mapped out with full strings, or a percussion battery or for sketching ideas. etc...

2. The GUI. Super smooth and fluid. Much easier on the eyes and more fun to look at. 

3. Yes the cores seem to be even so far (at least for me)

4. Tons of cool new content

5. Smoother video playback. I think X uses the video card more than the old version. Everything seems much more smooth and stable. 

I am relieved much is the same. Its a catch 22. If too much was changed people would be complaining about it, if too little is changed, then the same thing. A no win scenario. 
That said, I think it's a good start 

Things I hope for in future versions
- A more intuitive step sequencer with more rhythmic/time options (like in DP which has the best)
- Custom icons (seems to be not possible in current version)

I haven't used 32 bit plugs for a while so that isn't an issue for me but I know it is for alot of others.


----------



## mojamusic

where the "upgrade" link? I haven't gotten used to the new app store process.

This is a free upgrade for current users right?


----------



## autopilot

Nope - new purchase moja


----------



## passenger57

No it's not an upgrade.


----------



## autopilot

pk already found the secondary ruler  too slow


----------



## mojamusic

you mean to say $200 bucks to get the latest version? Is that what you all have done? Bollucks!!! :evil:


----------



## JPQ

passenger57 @ Wed 17 Jul said:


> 4. Tons of cool new content



More info about this new content ? i know few plugins but is there new sounds for old logic synths or new apple loops.


----------



## floydian05

Thanks for the input from you early adopters. Please keep us informed about your experiences with multi-core usage continues to work and if you are getting less system overloads etc. 

I have snow leopard still but will upgrade to Maverick probably in a few months when it is out. I don't want to keep upgrading OS. 

Oh if anyone gets a chance and can test how importing .AAF/.OMF goes. Neither ever seem to open properly in Logic 9 for me.... 

thanks guys!


----------



## dcoscina

antoniopandrade @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> vi1000 @ Tue Jul 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any users still seeing the single core spike with heavy use of aux inputs (ie. audio coming into Logic X from slaves)? Are auxes still processed by a single core in X?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed two things. In the Logic CPU meter, yes it still shows AUX tracks being processed on one processor. However, I checked the CPU meter in the activity monitor, and it showed a pretty even core distribution, which makes me think the Logic CPU meter is acting funky.
> 
> It also seems that multi-instrument behavior has not changed. Actually not that much has changed, with the GUI being the most obvious exception. I'm a bit disappointed so far. Was expecting a lot more due to the long wait.
> 
> I'm gonna dive into the MIDI FX plug-ins next, maybe they'll cheer me up.
Click to expand...


This is going to sound silly but where does one find the CPU meter/monitor in Logic X?


----------



## mojamusic

Okay after a few minutes of play... I really like the new digs! o=? It will take some getting used to, though, (for me anyway) I've been very settled in my workflow.

Haven't had any success with the iPad app, tho. Anyone have better luck than me?

BTW Love the Drum Kit plug-in. Drums are my thing. Logic never offered any drums worth mentioning, until now, These are really good.


----------



## pkm

dcoscina @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> This is going to sound silly but where does one find the CPU meter/monitor in Logic X?



Top of the screen in the "Control Bar", in the "LCD" panel, to the right of the time signature and MIDI in/out display. If it's not showing, right click in the area around the Control Bar, click "Customize Control Bar and Display", and select "Load Meters (CPU/HD)" from the third column.


----------



## studioj

It does seem after reading the bit in the manual that is avail here : http://support.apple.com/manuals/#professionalsoftware

that a simple MIDI channel changing key switcher could be scripted using the scripter plugin. And you could use program changes instead of Key switches if you wanted... which is a step up from cubase... and you could assign a slider to said articulation switcher probably with labels custom to your different libraries... the possibilities are interesting. Spitfire should get busy writing a UACC script! 

but i don't think that the functionality would go beyond midi processing.


----------



## wolf

I just started exploring LPX. like many here, lots to like, some stuff I'm unhappy about.

has the link mode behavior changed. I can't seem to find the link mode settings for individual windows. I most often don't work in the single window view. Since I have two large monitors I much prefer to have the full arrange view open and other editors (score, piano roll) in separate windows - arranged to the current task in screen sets. I found it useful to link these editors individually some times. For example when overdubbing midi, it's often great to have an unlikes score window to show me what I'm playing to. Can we still do this in LPX? (other than globally changing link mode in the main window?

link mode to the Environment Mixer layer seems to be broken - which is dreadful for my large template. Please correct me if I miss something.

sadly, Bounce in Place still doesn't work on Aux channels, which is baffling since they are an integral part of the multi output VIs setup.

How can we set track delay to ms rather than ticks? searched the manual, couldn't find it.


----------



## dxmachina

Region-based MIDI (hyper) draw directly in the main (Arrange) window is handy. Don't remember that in L9.



> How can we set track delay to ms rather than ticks? searched the manual, couldn't find it.



Just click on the word 'Delay' in the inspector and the menu appears.


----------



## EastWest Lurker

When you hold down there you see both ticks and ms.


----------



## studioj

dxmachina @ Wed Jul 17 said:


> Region-based MIDI (hyper) draw directly in the main (Arrange) window is handy. Don't remember that in L9.



This was in 9 ... i had key commands for show cc1, cc11 etc... on regions, was very handy.


----------



## wolf

EastWest Lurker @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> When you hold down there you see both ticks and ms.



yes, I know that. but I want to set the delay in ms, not see what the ticks setting would be in ms. I don't like ticks, they carry diseases. I'm a musician, I think in ms, not ticks when I set a short delay to compensate for performance lag.


----------



## dxmachina

> This was in 9 ... i had key commands for show cc1, cc11 etc... on regions, was very handy.



Right you are. It's amazing what you can forget. 

Noticed that maximum track zoom is hilariously large now... minimum is not quite as small as it used to be, but also doesn't look horrible.

It's interesting that the entire channel layout does not carry over into the environment anymore. Environment channel strips look roughly the same without access to the easier plugin reorg. or MIDI FX plugins. I suppose it's nice you can still retain your exact previous environment setups without any issues. However, I still don't love the Mixer enough to use it instead of a custom mixer-layer in the environment. 

Still wish you could save the I/O Labels per project/template.


----------



## dxmachina

> yes, I know that. but I want to set the delay in ms, not see what the ticks setting would be in ms. I don't like ticks, they carry diseases. I'm a musician, I think in ms, not ticks when I set a short delay to compensate for performance lag.



As soon as you switch to ms in that menu you will see and set the value in ms. Behaves exactly the same as L9.


----------



## wolf

dxmachina @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> How can we set track delay to ms rather than ticks? searched the manual, couldn't find it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just click on the word 'Delay' in the inspector and the menu appears.
Click to expand...


frantically clicked on the word itself, click and held, clicked with modifier keys - no menu appears. do you mean the small arrows to the right of the ticks value - that's not what I'm looking. in LP9 we could choose between ticks and ms in that setting. 

This may seem trivial, but it really isn't. ms are absolute, ticks change with song tempo. when I hear a VI that speaks late or have a track that I want to push or delay for timing adjustment, I find it much easier to estimate the needed amount in ms than ticks. having to hover with the mouse over the ticks value in order to see what it would me in ms is not a workflow improvement, sorry to say.


----------



## wolf

dxmachina @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> yes, I know that. but I want to set the delay in ms, not see what the ticks setting would be in ms. I don't like ticks, they carry diseases. I'm a musician, I think in ms, not ticks when I set a short delay to compensate for performance lag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you switch to ms in that menu you will see and set the value in ms. Behaves exactly the same as L9.
Click to expand...


ok, please help me out. how do I set it to ms? can't find it and click on the word Delay does nothing here. What am I missing?


----------



## dxmachina

Oh, I see... you're talking about the region inspector. It does look like switching to ms is missing there.

The track inspector delay setting can still be switched.


----------



## wolf

dxmachina @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> It's interesting that the entire channel layout does not carry over into the environment anymore. Environment channel strips look roughly the same without access to the easier plugin reorg. or MIDI FX plugins. I suppose it's nice you can still retain your exact previous environment setups without any issues. However, I still don't love the Mixer enough to use it instead of a custom mixer-layer in the environment.
> 
> Still wish you could save the I/O Labels per project/template.
Click to expand...


I totally agree with you on both items.


----------



## wolf

dxmachina @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> Oh, I see... you're talking about the region inspector. It does look like switching to ms is missing there.
> 
> The track inspector delay setting can still be switched.



'xactly. I shall send a bug report or re-feature request.


----------



## wolf

apologies for the many posts - I'm just starting to really get into it and stuff comes up. If you prefer that I start my own thread, please tell me.

Please tell me if you experience the same bug. When I open a LP9 song and move a channel strip in the Environment/Mixer layer, it jumps downward to a random location. Doesn't initially happen with all CS, but pretty soon, all go to the dark side.
So far this does not happen with new songs.

edit: just had it happen in a new song as well.


----------



## Simon Ravn

I just stiil can't understand that I am apparently the only one who uses (needs) the "External Video" feature and see it as a great problem that it is now gone. I actually did try using a 2nd gfx card, extending the desktop instead at one point, but it just didn't work as well in my experience - and it didn't become true full screen either.


----------



## studioj

Simon Ravn @ Wed Jul 17 said:


> I just stiil can't understand that I am apparently the only one who uses (needs) the "External Video" feature and see it as a great problem that it is now gone. I actually did try using a 2nd gfx card, extending the desktop instead at one point, but it just didn't work as well in my experience - and it didn't become true full screen either.



And it is a drag that "Cinema desktop Display" or whatever it is called is no longer available. Thats the reason you don't get full screen. A bizarre omission for sure. I've talked to people who don't work at 64 bit at all for only this reason. 

you could sync video to a second system running that program that Charlie Clouser uses. Seems like a decent workaround. QT on main system for referencing and/or bouncing to, vid on second mac mini or something for external screen output.


----------



## Simon Ravn

That is a very cumbersome solution. Then you need to also move files about to that other machine - AND having YET another machine running just for that is ridiculous. It has run perfectly well alongside on my Mac Pro and the Blackmagic card. So much for Apple targetting the pro users (again) 8)


----------



## JT3_Jon

studioj @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> Can someone check the number of available busses in Logic X? I always thought 64 was limiting when you consider subgrouping tracks as well as creating a stem template. Cubase's 256 groups is much better in that regard.



Cubase limits you to 6 pre fader inserts per track, so you'll need all those 256!  

Speaking of pre/post fader inserts - has Logic FINALLY allowed for post fader inserts like every other DAW on the market yet, or is this still missing? 

P.S. I think the Logic Remote app will be the sleeper feature for Logic pro X. Looks pretty sweet!!


----------



## JT3_Jon

studioj @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> Does anyone know if this is accurate? this totally defeats my current workflow / take management.
> 
> http://www.gearslutz.com/board/9236124-post408.html



"Invalid post specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator." Do you have a new link?


----------



## petejonesmusic

Has anyone got ReWire working on this new version? I can't get it to work here.


----------



## Dom

Simon Ravn @ Wed Jul 17 said:


> I just stiil can't understand that I am apparently the only one who uses (needs) the "External Video" feature and see it as a great problem that it is now gone. I actually did try using a 2nd gfx card, extending the desktop instead at one point, but it just didn't work as well in my experience - and it didn't become true full screen either.



Simon, for a long time I delayed moving to 64 bit because of the prospect of losing external video (via DV in my case). Finally I bit the bullet and now I have 3 screens connected to my graphics card. One is is an LG 26" TV which displays the quicktime. The workaround for the full screen issue is simple: On the LG I select one of the slight overscan modes, which overscans just enough to get rid of the frame border. This 3 screen setup is running extremely smoothly, with HD video display (normally encoded with ProRes LT). 

I had always considered using a video slave with Virtual VTR, but I wouldn't want yet another computer in the studio, and also the current setup is running very smoothly.


----------



## JPQ

mojamusic @ Wed 17 Jul said:


> Okay after a few minutes of play... I really like the new digs! o=? It will take some getting used to, though, (for me anyway) I've been very settled in my workflow.
> 
> Haven't had any success with the iPad app, tho. Anyone have better luck than me?
> 
> BTW Love the Drum Kit plug-in. Drums are my thing. Logic never offered any drums worth mentioning, until now, These are really good.



Old logic drums are still better what i get with my old sonar and what my soundcard comes (cakewalk studio drummer) both have something very ugly charter in drums full of spikes says my ears. but what is wrong i dont know.
ps. there any other new samples what this drummer offer ? if is what there is.


----------



## Simon Ravn

Dom @ Wed Jul 17 said:


> Simon Ravn @ Wed Jul 17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just stiil can't understand that I am apparently the only one who uses (needs) the "External Video" feature and see it as a great problem that it is now gone. I actually did try using a 2nd gfx card, extending the desktop instead at one point, but it just didn't work as well in my experience - and it didn't become true full screen either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simon, for a long time I delayed moving to 64 bit because of the prospect of losing external video (via DV in my case). Finally I bit the bullet and now I have 3 screens connected to my graphics card. One is is an LG 26" TV which displays the quicktime. The workaround for the full screen issue is simple: On the LG I select one of the slight overscan modes, which overscans just enough to get rid of the frame border. This 3 screen setup is running extremely smoothly, with HD video display (normally encoded with ProRes LT).
> 
> I had always considered using a video slave with Virtual VTR, but I wouldn't want yet another computer in the studio, and also the current setup is running very smoothly.
Click to expand...


Hi Dom.

What video card do you have in your Mac (Pro I presume)? I have a 2010 Mac Pro with Radeon 5770 - the stock card that came with it. I have an old nVidia 7300 lying about though (from a 2006 Mac Pro) which I guess I could pop in and use for the 3rd desktop.

EDIT: The 5770 actually has three outputs, but I don't know if it can drive all three at the same time when my main monitor is running 2560x1600. Hmm


----------



## Dom

Simon Ravn @ Wed Jul 17 said:


> What video card do you have in your Mac (Pro I presume)?



It's also an ATI Radeon 5770. You can connect 3 screens to it but 2 of those require active adapters if you are connecting them via HDMI or DVI (rather than display port). I'm on a 2012 Mac Pro 6 core 3.33GHz, which is pretty much the same as the 2010 range AFAIK.


----------



## dinerdog

petejonesmusic - At first check, Rewire does not seem to be working (at least with Reason 7). The other problem I found is that Rex files just sound like white noise when placed on an audio track in the arrange page. I've updated the RexSharedLib to 1.7 (from the Props site) and used their terminal command to repair permissions, but no luck. 

Anyone else able to drop in Rex files and have them play on an audio track?


----------



## petejonesmusic

dinerdog @ Wed Jul 17 said:


> petejonesmusic - At first check, Rewire does not seem to be working (at least with Reason 7). The other problem I found is that Rex files just sound like white noise when placed on an audio track in the arrange page. I've updated the RexSharedLib to 1.7 (from the Props site) and used their terminal command to repair permissions, but no luck.
> 
> Anyone else able to drop in Rex files and have them play on an audio track?



Rex not working here either. Pretty crazy that they just forgot about ReWire? Hopefully there's an option I'm yet to find!


----------



## stevenson-again

@SimonRavn



> Can anyone confirm that external video output it still not possible? I wonder if they removed it completely then...?



No, I think the way you are "supposed" to use video now is on a separate window which you assign to a second or third monitor - a bit like but not the same as cinema desktop mode in LP9. The reason we don't have the external DV functionality has nothing to do with emapple and everything to do with QT - since QT 64bit it's no longer possible to integrate that into logic. This would be the same for any DAW using QT that was 64bit only. It's a bit of showstopper here as well, but ultimately 64bit only was going to happen wasn't it? At least you can get new video cards reasonably cheaply - but I hate getting rid of perfectly functional legacy gear because of software changes like this. It's wasteful.

As far as LPX goes my thoughts are:

Pros:
- Snazzi looking that's for sure

- musicXML. Worth the cost of the program on its own and it works perfectly. Even if I were to stay in LP9 because of 32bit compatibility issues, or reliability because it is effectively a version 1.0, or things that have been changed that I don't like, I could then open the song in LPX make the XML and then open in sibelius and the score comes out looking just like it did in Logic. That's really going to help with live sessions. In lieu of the score editor being turned into something that could stand on its own anyway.

- autosave. 'nuff said.

- The score has some improvements and is a bit snappier to use. Noice.

Cons:

- There's not a lot at this stage for me personally that is useful to me - maybe track stacks - but I dunno - I would prefer some kind of visual divider but still see my whole arrange. Things like Drummer is not really useful, and flex-edit - well I have melodyne and I like the UI for that a bit better.

- I don't like solo - in fact I don't understand it in LPX. How is track solo working for you? I was trying to track solo a couple of tracks, and edit material on a non-solo'd track (so that it wasn't playing) but I can't do that. I have to mute the track I want to edit (but not hear). Fiddly and confusing. Also it's hard to tell if you are in solo mode on full score view.

- Markers. My markers have disappeared unless the marker lane is opened! And then if I navigate using markers, which is what I do in big arrangements, they are selected, and should they be selected when I move or delete some regions at the same time....well let's just say I would be hopeful for the old marker display to emerge in updates down the lane.

- The piano roll. The colours could be better and are a bit hard to read, and they change if they are selected (since they are brighter). Its not nearly as clear to me as the piano roll in LP9. And on top of that it's all a bit dark.

- It's a bit dark. First thing I did was look for a preference to change the background to a lighter colour - much how I have it in LP9. I can't find it though... Anyone help with that? Also, I find it hard to see where the boxes are for the plug-ins in the channel strips and I am squinting a bit.


All in all - not bad, just not a big step from LP9 in terms of everyday usability/functionailty for me personally. I was hoping to have some nice editing and workflow enhancing things, like a bendy line to cut shapes out fo the arrange so you can move sections with their intros and outros around. Or maybe some development in the audio window and the audio editor. Or some UI improvements to the exs and sculpture. I love those plugs but they are bit like performing a vasectomy on a gnat. Or even stuff I didnt know I needed - something a bit mad. But I think we all need to remember this is clearly a big rewrite on a very deep app, it is just as clearly a work in progress, and in the mean time it doesn't mean we can't use LP9 if we find certain things not cutting it. I'm sure there is more to come and this seems a pretty reasonable base.


----------



## jamwerks

stevenson-again @ Wed Jul 17 said:


> But I think we all need to remember this is clearly a big rewrite on a very deep app, it is just as clearly a work in progress...



Are you sure about this? Wasn't the big rewrite between 8 & 9 (going to 64 bit?) Overall I'm really surprised that in almost 4 years or development, that it's not a "newer" program. Feature-wise, it looks more like a 9.5 than a 10. If they really rewrote everything, I doubt they would left in some of the more ackward stuff.

Looking at the new environment makes me think that this is not a rewrite, but who knows?


----------



## EastWest Lurker

jamwerks @ Wed Jul 17 said:


> stevenson-again @ Wed Jul 17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I think we all need to remember this is clearly a big rewrite on a very deep app, it is just as clearly a work in progress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure about this? Wasn't the big rewrite between 8 & 9 (going to 64 bit?) Overall I'm really surprised that in almost 4 years or development, that it's not a "newer" program. Feature-wise, it looks more like a 9.5 than a 10. If they really rewrote everything, I doubt they would left in some of the more ackward stuff.
> 
> Looking at the new environment makes me think that this is not a rewrite, but who knows?
Click to expand...


What some call "awkward" most of us long term guys would scream about if they changed


----------



## whinecellar

studioj @ Tue Jul 16 said:


> Does anyone know if this is accurate? this totally defeats my current workflow / take management.
> 
> http://www.gearslutz.com/board/9236124-post408.html



Tried looking at this link but no go. I gather this has to do with mute functionality. Can you specifically describe the new behavior vs. the old?


----------



## studioj

whinecellar @ Wed Jul 17 said:


> studioj @ Tue Jul 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if this is accurate? this totally defeats my current workflow / take management.
> 
> http://www.gearslutz.com/board/9236124-post408.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried looking at this link but no go. I gather this has to do with mute functionality. Can you specifically describe the new behavior vs. the old?
Click to expand...


The post was describing that is now impossible to mute arrange tracks independently of the mixer channel. Why would they remove that functionality? makes no sense to me, this is something very useful and a big part of my workflow. 

i don't think this was a major rewrite in the slightest. new skins, some new routing stuff with folders and midi plugins (all things that were possible before, but now just have easier ways to do them). My best guess is they had to start over several times or only started on this update in the last year, def feels like a 9.5 to me. this certainly does not feel like 4 years worth of work. But I haven't actually purchased it yet... so perhaps I can't really give an educated opinion. I appreciate that they kept all the old stuff in there for compatibility but the offering for workflow improvements is not impressive (most things I can achieve nearly as easily with 3rd party tools it seems). This is the first time in 14 years I haven't jumped for the buy button immediately upon hearing about an update.


----------



## studioj

Dom @ Wed Jul 17 said:


> Simon Ravn @ Wed Jul 17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What video card do you have in your Mac (Pro I presume)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also an ATI Radeon 5770. You can connect 3 screens to it but 2 of those require active adapters if you are connecting them via HDMI or DVI (rather than display port). I'm on a 2012 Mac Pro 6 core 3.33GHz, which is pretty much the same as the 2010 range AFAIK.
Click to expand...


I just got a suped up Radeon HD 6870 on ebay for my 2009 mac pro and it is running 3 displays wonderfully.


----------



## studioj

Any realized benefits of this new project alternative feature yet? I guess the independent undo history is cool... but still doesn't really seem as useful as DP's chunk feature, and not a big step beyond just saving versions as you go unless I'm missing something. is the undo history the only benefit? wouldn't undo history be saved when saving a separate project file with 9 also?


----------



## dxmachina

studioj @ Wed Jul 17 said:


> Any realized benefits of this new project alternative feature yet? I guess the independent undo history is cool... but still doesn't really seem as useful as DP's chunk feature, and not a big step beyond just saving versions as you go unless I'm missing something. is the undo history the only benefit? wouldn't undo history be saved when saving a separate project file with 9 also?



I did a quick test to check viability of writing multiple cues in a single project. While it doesn't have the ability to retain the loaded mixer setups between (it always reloads), it does keep separate video SMPTE settings. If you have a lot hosted in VEP, I can see this being very useful for those who like their cues to start on b1, and don't want a session-per-cue on disk.

But my test was very quick, so there may be some other issue doing this.


----------



## studioj

dxmachina @ Wed Jul 17 said:


> I did a quick test to check viability of writing multiple cues in a single project. While it doesn't have the ability to retain the loaded mixer setups between (it always reloads), it does keep separate video SMPTE settings. If you have a lot hosted in VEP, I can see this being very useful for those who like their cues to start on b1, and don't want a session-per-cue on disk.
> 
> But my test was very quick, so there may be some other issue doing this.



Would you mind posting a screen shot of where these are loaded / listed?


----------



## dxmachina

It's just under *File -> Alternatives*


----------



## dcoscina

I think the sound quality of Logic X is pretty amazing. 

I found the CPU meter and while my 8 core Mac Pro is showing some activity on other cores, when I am using PLAY in multi mode, the 1st core is getting most of the load. Conversely, when I'm in Pro Tools 11, it spreads the load evenly throughout the multiple cores. 

I don't regret getting Logic X. I have a bunch of older files that will be nice to spruce up in the new one but having worked on PT10 and DP for most of the last few years, it's still a little awkward to move around on (even shortcut keys are weird- I'm so used to recording using the 3 key on the number pad).


----------



## Simon Ravn

stevenson-again @ Wed Jul 17 said:


> @SimonRavn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm that external video output it still not possible? I wonder if they removed it completely then...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I think the way you are "supposed" to use video now is on a separate window which you assign to a second or third monitor - a bit like but not the same as cinema desktop mode in LP9. The reason we don't have the external DV functionality has nothing to do with emapple and everything to do with QT - since QT 64bit it's no longer possible to integrate that into logic. This would be the same for any DAW using QT that was 64bit only. It's a bit of showstopper here as well, but ultimately 64bit only was going to happen wasn't it? At least you can get new video cards reasonably cheaply - but I hate getting rid of perfectly functional legacy gear because of software changes like this. It's wasteful.
Click to expand...


Well who makes QT? Yes, Apple. Who makes Logic? Yes, Apple. So that is not a valid excuse that the same company don't update their components to work in 64-bit mode.

And this is really not a case of using "legacy" products - products used for external video monitoring are being developed right now, e.g. by Blackmagic Design. It's just funny that those will now be PC only, since they started out as an "Apple first" company. But again they have been let down by Apple giving a sh*t about pro aspects and focusing on Garageband aspects. Using a solution like Blackmagic also puts lets strain on the CPU and outputs a 100% correct HD/PAL/NTSC signal to your monitor of your choice. In my view it is a much more professional and "true" solution than just expanding your desktop and slapping a video output window up on that.


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Same company, totally different team of developers.


----------



## Maestro77

Several of us have mentioned the absence of any Redmatica stuff in this release. In my opinion, that's the biggest disappointment. Why buy out a company and then do nothing with the technology? I really wish I'd purchased Keymap Pro when it was still available.


----------



## maestro2be

Just out of curiousity, I left Logic many years ago for one major reason. The enormous white noise blast that would blow my head off without warning and no identifiable reason. I spent 9 months working with Apple on this issue. It started in Logic 8 and continued in Logic 9. I will say, my apple store was so nice they replaced my macbook pro for free and also upgraded me to the newest OS X at the time. They literally tried every thing to get rid of it but couldn't, yet they could reproduce it.

I wonder if they have resolved this issue and identified the cause in Logic X?

Looking at the interface, many people put it down but man I really like it . So does my wife, she said it's much nicer than my other DAWs. I just think it looks really clean and rich.

Sure would love to hear if anyone gets the white noise blast.


----------



## Maestro77

maestro2be, I've never heard of that white noise blast issue, nor have I ever experienced it in my 10 years of working with Logic. Sounds like it's an isolated issue.


----------



## passenger57

The white noise blast was a known issue with PLAY before v3 was released. But I never had that problem with Logic


----------



## maestro2be

I spent so much time trying to resolve it. If you do a google search of logic white noise blast you will see the many people plagued by this and the damage done to their ears etc. There has to be some type of identifiable reason, but interestingly, I ditched apple completely and went to PC and Cubase and Studio One and have never ever had it happen ever.

Even if for nothing else I would love to own thsi just for the fun . But the white noise blast while wearing headphones has had me punch myself in the face many many times and headaches for days from it. It's a sick relationship. Logic was my first DAW and man did I love it! I just couldn't handle how much she would complain and scream at me though .


----------



## jleckie

Had to be PLAY. Drove me almost insane.


----------



## stevenson-again

> Well who makes QT? Yes, Apple. Who makes Logic? Yes, Apple. So that is not a valid excuse that the same company don't update their components to work in 64-bit mode.



No apple does NOT make logic. The emagic team do, they are just owned by apple. And I can well imagine that a conversation about 64bit QuickTime and dv external output came up at some stage. But logic is a tiny component of apples software development and I suppose that what they might have said just wouldn't have cut much weight.

But FWIW, I basically agree with you...it's ridiculous to have to abandon perfectly usable and functional gear. I remember having to give up my miromotion dc30 card after squared five made that brilliant driver for it for the G4. Still think that was one of the best most solid bits of kit I ever did own. I have also just replaced a faulty dv bridgewith a new one, and I don't have any more spaces for extra video cards, and my workflow is set up how I want it with 2 monitors. I would have to buy a brand new video card with 3 outputs.

All I would say is, that for whatever reason, QT were not going to develop FireWire drivers anymore for 64 bit, and there was nothing the logic team could do about it, and it's been like that for a while. No other DAW using a mac would be able to in 64bit mode so if you might want to direct your ire at the QT developers rather than at logic.


----------



## dinerdog

Ha, I JUST literally threw away my manual for the miromotion dc30 yesterday. I still have the MirrorDoor G4 with some plugs in it that never worked on anything else. : >


----------



## studioj

stevenson-again @ Wed Jul 17 said:


> Well who makes QT? Yes, Apple. Who makes Logic? Yes, Apple. So that is not a valid excuse that the same company don't update their components to work in 64-bit mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I would say is, that for whatever reason, QT were not going to develop FireWire drivers anymore for 64 bit, and there was nothing the logic team could do about it, and it's been like that for a while. No other DAW using a mac would be able to in 64bit mode so if you might want to direct your ire at the QT developers rather than at logic.
Click to expand...



I believe the other DAWS have just rewritten their own video engine to address this and move away from quicktime.


----------



## Justin Miller

Hey, could someone post a picture of the EQ plugin in Logic Pro X?


----------



## pkm

It's exactly the same.


----------



## studioj

hey keyswitchers- interesting. check this out:

http://www.logic-users-group.com/forums ... php?t=7621


----------



## mikebarry

Just installed. Some thoughts:

1) Movie won't seem to play audio if you haven't imported the audio.

2) The dark color skin - its jut not working out for me especially on the piano roll, we need to be able to see the regions better. 

3) negative bar support still capped at -8, I am trying to drag and drop things in the negative bar space and am getting inconsistencies - it seems to go wherever it wishes

4) are we missing the "panic" button to stop reset all midi channels on the transport?
ps why is the transport on the top ? ;-(


5) how do we get rid of any ticks as adjustment values - ms are and have been the standard.

6) the mouseover support is very nicely done

7) multiple track selecting yes! 


8) the skin is ugly as hell, especially hard for those of us who are color blind


9) the piano roll cc's are very sluggish 

10) new score editor looks very clean and well spaced


----------



## Justin Miller

thankyou PKM


----------



## sin(x)

I'm _so_ glad they didn't skimp on the biographies of the virtual drummers.

“Although worried that his music school training will ruin his street cred, Gavin plays complex indie rock beats on a gritty-sounding kit.”


----------



## paulmatthew

I am a current Ableton Live user who has been looking to go to Cubase 7 or the new Logic Pro x . I love Ableton but it seems that for Film Score or cinematic music Logic Pro or Cubase 7 offer more capabilties for that genre. I have been quietly observing everyone's comments , views and opinions here. At this stage , I have gathered that there are not nearly enough improvements , updates , to meet with the approval of most current Logic 9 users. It seems like most think the GUI is nicer looking , but not much more. I was excited to hear about the release of Logic Pro X so I could finally make my decision. I don't like the fact that from what I hear Rewire is not working properly and there may not be a way to bridge 32 bit Applications( I use mostly 64 bit anyway) but still have a few 32 bit I'd like to use . Cubase also uses VST vs AU and gets their Vst updates first over other DAWs , and seem to have better customer support ( Logic users seem forced to have their own forums to fix their problems) . At this stage , I am ready to pick up Cubase 7 for a sweet $299 with the sale going on right now. If any Logic users have any reasons why they ultimately think Logic Pro X would be better than Cubase 7 , I'd love to hear the reasons . I'm not trying to have a Logic vs Cubase debate , but would just be interested to hear why Logic would be better for Cinematic music .


----------



## Wunderhorn

One note: It seems that the Multiport layer by VSL works under LPX. Well, the environment has not changed, but still, this is good news at least for me.

@ paulamtthew: you are raising a good question. As a newcomer, looking into Cubase does not sound like a bad idea to me at all. I have not worked much with it, but the Expression map thing sounds really nice. I guess it all depends really on personal preferences and workflow. Apple hasn't been very attentive to their pro customers on the software and hardware side of things and updates are drizzling slowly. And now, still, while this X update is certainly contains good things, there is still a lot missing considering that this was almost 4 years in development. I think Steinberg has shown a bit more dedication totheir customer base in the recent years.


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Both great apps, very different workflows. Cubase is more PC centric but apparently works well on the Mac.

The Environment makes Logic unique but Cubase has Expression Maps, which is a great feature. DP has more features specifically for picture composers than either.


I have helped a bunch of people go from DP and Cubase and they don't generally go back but the opposite is true for many as well.

You puts your money down and you takes your chances.

However, only Logic Pro has books written for it by this guy named Jay Asher


----------



## paulmatthew

> The Environment makes Logic unique but Cubase has Expression Maps, which is a great feature.





> As a newcomer, looking into Cubase does not sound like a bad idea to me at all. I have not worked much with it, but the Expression map thing sounds really nice.



The Cubase expression maps are a big attractor for me (as well as notation in both), I like the traditional mix console look on Cubase , but with Logic Pro seemingly always priced at $199 , I might just take my chances with Cubase 7 at $299 for an upgrade from a Cubase 4 LE disc I found in my stash(with a dongle). I can always get Logic Pro X later if I decide I want to go that route. I do have Garageband to familiarize myself with the basics of LP . I think it will work to my benefit to be competent with several DAWs anyway for future collaborations or studio work if I ever get to that point as i am just learning to work with Orchestral sounds. 

By the way , nice plug Jay.


----------



## Simon Ravn

EastWest Lurker @ Wed Jul 17 said:


> Same company, totally different team of developers.



Doesn't matter. Are you saying it would be impossible for Apple to upgrade QT 64-bit to be able to do external video output like the 32-bit version, because the Logic developers are a different team? Of course you aren't. 8) And yes, I should probably aim this at Apple, not at the Logic team, but you know... The Logic team must have brought this up, and Apple apparently just didn't care. OR the Logic team didn't care either. Doesn't really matter. They are working FOR Apple, owned by Apple, so they just obey orders.

Anyway... I am on Snow Leopard and currently on two projects so will be some months before I'll try out Logic X and see if this is the way to go or not.


----------



## stevenson-again

> The Logic team must have brought this up, and Apple apparently just didn't care. OR the Logic team didn't care either. Doesn't really matter. They are working FOR Apple, owned by Apple, so they just obey orders.



I think that DV solutions and how things were for us with QT in 32bit was viewed as not being the 'future'. They would not invest in developing the same functionality in 64bit because they viewed that way of doing it as obsolete. And those that would use it anyway were too small a portion of the market....that would most likely have been the rationale. It P me O too, and that means for now LPX will have only very limited use. On the other hand, I will stay with 32bit logic, retain all my old functionality, and since I have a slave computer I won't have the memory issues too much. Plus i can stay in SL which I vastly prefer to ML. Then again, there a bunch of bugs in LP9 and some enhancements I wish were there that I know will never happen.

I have complained about this in the past when 64bit LP9 came out. Eventually someone suggested this:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/ATI-Radeon-5770-Graphics-Upgrade/dp/B003Z6QH6M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374135725&sr=8-1&keywords=ATI+Radeon+HD+5770 (Radeon 5770)

You can set up the QT window to display on one monitor.


----------



## wlotz

EastWest Lurker @ Thu Jul 18 said:


> However, only Logic Pro has books written for it by this guy named Jay Asher


Never heard of the guy but sounds pretty encouraging :mrgreen:


----------



## TGV

Does anyone know how articulation ids work? EXS24 supports them: if you open e.g. Cinema Strings and go to edit and then groups, there is a column "Select Group By", and you can select the group by key, channel, control, etc., or Articulation ID. The "Smart Controls" have a button for it, which unfortunately doesn't seem to work, nor seems to pop up in the controller lane or score.

Anyone know what's the deal with that?


----------



## stevenson-again

They don't yet. WIP I believe.


----------



## TGV

stevenson-again @ Thu Jul 18 said:


> They don't yet. WIP I believe.


You've got to be kidding. Years in the making, it's present in the GUI, in the sampler and the patches are defined for it, but there's no connection?


----------



## Simon Ravn

stevenson-again @ Thu Jul 18 said:


> The Logic team must have brought this up, and Apple apparently just didn't care. OR the Logic team didn't care either. Doesn't really matter. They are working FOR Apple, owned by Apple, so they just obey orders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that DV solutions and how things were for us with QT in 32bit was viewed as not being the 'future'. They would not invest in developing the same functionality in 64bit because they viewed that way of doing it as obsolete. And those that would use it anyway were too small a portion of the market....that would most likely have been the rationale. It P me O too, and that means for now LPX will have only very limited use. On the other hand, I will stay with 32bit logic, retain all my old functionality, and since I have a slave computer I won't have the memory issues too much. Plus i can stay in SL which I vastly prefer to ML. Then again, there a bunch of bugs in LP9 and some enhancements I wish were there that I know will never happen.
> 
> I have complained about this in the past when 64bit LP9 came out. Eventually someone suggested this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/ATI-Radeon-5770-Graphics-Upgrade/dp/B003Z6QH6M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374135725&sr=8-1&keywords=ATI+Radeon+HD+5770 (Radeon 5770)
> 
> You can set up the QT window to display on one monitor.
Click to expand...


Yeah I will need to check out Logic X and see if its improvements outweighs its shortcomings vs Logic 9 to be able to decide. Another thing I will lose that I have used is that by not having "proper" HDMI out from my Blackmagic, I will no longer get the audio of the quicktime out on my TV monitor. That is a feature I have found pretty useful for quickly being able to turn up and down the sync sound in a movie on the TV just using the remote. Now that output will have to go through the system sound and if nothing has changed in Logic X that sound volume setting can only be changed inside the Video Preferences = a much more complicated procedure.


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Simon Ravn @ Wed Jul 17 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Wed Jul 17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same company, totally different team of developers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter. Are you saying it would be impossible for Apple to upgrade QT 64-bit to be able to do external video output like the 32-bit version, because the Logic developers are a different team? Of course you aren't. 8) And yes, I should probably aim this at Apple, not at the Logic team, but you know... The Logic team must have brought this up, and Apple apparently just didn't care. OR the Logic team didn't care either. Doesn't really matter. They are working FOR Apple, owned by Apple, so they just obey orders.
> 
> Anyway... I am on Snow Leopard and currently on two projects so will be some months before I'll try out Logic X and see if this is the way to go or not.
Click to expand...


Of course, I would like it fixed but rumor is Apple is not fixing QT because it is replacing it. Either way the former Emagic team does not have that kind of clout at Apple.

If you are going to play the blame game, being specific and accurate with who you blame DOES matter.


----------



## stevenson-again

> If you are going to play the blame game, being specific and accurate with who you blame DOES matter.



At the very least, it's fairer.

And Simon - yeah I have had a thorough poke about and while there is lots to like, there's lots I am not mad about. I suspect for many reasons I will continue on LP9 (including the video one) and see how LPX develops. But at £149 - I mean come on - I'd pay that for muscXML on its own. That's a trivial expense for a working muso.

And I am not mad about Mounting Loins either - which you have to use for LPX. A lot of things aren't working properly or as well, and it feels a bit cludgy and not as crisp and clear graphically in comparison to SL (I switching between them quite a bit at the mo). So all up, I am happy to have LPX, tinker with it, wait for it to mature and have it in mind next time I do an upgrade, but I don't think I will be doing any serious work with it for a good while.


----------



## TGV

TGV @ Thu Jul 18 said:


> [You've got to be kidding. Years in the making, it's present in the GUI, in the sampler and the patches are defined for it, but there's no connection?


To follow up on myself: it seems as if you can record Articulation IDs while playing. If you want to try it: open a track with Cinematic Strings (although other orchestral instruments also seem to have it), open the smart controls, and play. Hit one of the articulation buttons during record, and on playback it will change at that place too. There is also an Articulation ID menu item under View > MIDI Draw, but it doesn't show anything, nor do articulations show up in the list editor, and it doesn't seem possible to record articulation changes over an existing MIDI region, so stevenson-again seems to have been completely right: it's very much a WIP. Weird.

Ah, I found something else: the articulation is stored in the note, and accessible in the list editor (View > Articulation ID), and in the piano roll, View > MIDI Draw > Articulation ID shows the velocity for the selected articulation, and hides it for the other notes. So it's a little bit like Cubase. Holding my breath for better access and 3rd party support...


----------



## 5Lives

Loving some of the new workflow features - Arrangement track could be quite useful. Tried it a bit last night.

From a workflow standpoint, Logic X is still Logic and Cubase 7 is still Cubase. Either you like the workflow of one or you don't. I personally have never found Cubase's workflow intuitive, while I really like working in Logic. Logic X gives me that plus more.


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Flex Pitch sounds good and is unbelievably easy to use. I have been playing with it for 15 minutes and I am impressed.


----------



## TGV

I'm sorry to disappoint you Jay, but your ears have deceived you. OSX 10.8 sounds crap, no doubt about it: http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=387120


----------



## EastWest Lurker

TGV @ Thu Jul 18 said:


> I'm sorry to disappoint you Jay, but your ears have deceived you. OSX 10.8 sounds crap, no doubt about it: http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=387120



Well, clearly if some guy on an internet forum said so, it MUST be true


----------



## passenger57

Geez talk about a thought to make me paranoid in the morning - lol. Maybe this merits some further research. 

https://discussions.apple.com/message/22506466#22506466

http://prorecordingworkshop.lefora.com/2011/11/16/osx-lion-107-sound-quality-vs-snow-leopard-106/ (http://prorecordingworkshop.lefora.com/ ... opard-106/)


I posted in some other forums, will report back.


----------



## Tatu

Guys, how's the new "analogue" synth? Does it operate as "optimized for iPad" as it looks? :roll:


----------



## EastWest Lurker

I ran this by one of the Logic developers. He said it may take him a week to stop laughing.


----------



## TGV

Tatu @ Thu Jul 18 said:


> Guys, how's the new "analogue" synth? Does it operate as "optimized for iPad" as it looks? :roll:


I found it simplistic. It's a funny little thing, has some good sounds when combined with FX, and the interface makes tweaking very easy (good envelope editor), but the tweaking is not subtle. Move a control 2 pixels and the sound changes quite a lot. Almost no modulation facilities. In an answer to a similar question on another forum, I wrote that I wouldn't have bought it if it were $10. I can't judge how analog it sounds (and to me that's also not very interesting), but for sketching or playing with the arpeggiator (which is great), it is good.

Then again, I went from Logic Express to Pro, so I've suddenly got a lot of extra goodies. RetroThing was only one of them.


----------



## dinerdog

Unfortunately Rewire doesn't seem to be working yet (at least with Reason 7) and Rex files won't play on an audio track of the arrange page.


----------



## Justin Miller

Can anyone confirm if the multiport environment still works in Logic X? Also, is there still the issue of random notes dropping when many tracks playback through the multiport environment?


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Justin Miller @ Thu Jul 18 said:


> Can anyone confirm if the multiport environment still works in Logic X? ?



Dit it ever _really_ work?


----------



## Maestro77

I've been a Logic guy for 11 years. I must say, after finally downloading and fiddling with LPX for awhile last night I'm impressed. The interface overhaul is gorgeous and in an odd way kind of inspiring to be working with something that looks so new. Controls have been re-arranged in a way that makes more sense and everything seems to be...faster? I've been complaining about some dumb new features (and I still think they're dumb), but it doesn't seem to be missing anything from LP9 so I can't really complain. More to come..


----------



## studioj

Awesome, I decided to give it a deeper look and purchased this morning. Runs great on my macbook pro, but crashes upon opening on my mac pro and the content installer freezes. Its like it thinks it is DP or something.


----------



## Wunderhorn

EastWest Lurker @ Thu Jul 18 said:


> Justin Miller @ Thu Jul 18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the multiport environment still works in Logic X? ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dit it ever _really_ work?
Click to expand...


i just posted about that in an earlier post in this thread.

The answer is yes! it works in LPX and - it has been working in LP9 without a flaw.


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Wunderhorn @ Thu Jul 18 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Thu Jul 18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin Miller @ Thu Jul 18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the multiport environment still works in Logic X? ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dit it ever _really_ work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i just posted about that in an earlier post in this thread.
> 
> The answer is yes! it works in LPX and - it has been working in LP9 without a flaw.
Click to expand...


Here is what I can tell you:

I was initially excited enough to write an article on it for MacProVideo. I eventually discovered that with big templates, it got glitchy. Eventually VSL verified on their own forum that that was indeed the case.

i simply cannot recommend it.


----------



## SamGarnerStudios

Hey guys, could someone check out this video I linked and give me a clue on whats going on. Basically when I click a midi region the playhead jumps forward. I can't figure it out and it's kind of hard to work like this lol. 

http://youtu.be/tnJoGXQAcR0


----------



## Justin Miller

This is what I was referring to. I had issues as well with templates above say 30 tracks or so. Wondering if it works better in the new version of Logic.


----------



## EastWest Lurker

SamGarnerStudios @ Thu Jul 18 said:


> Hey guys, could someone check out this video I linked and give me a clue on whats going on. Basically when I click a midi region the playhead jumps forward. I can't figure it out and it's kind of hard to work like this lol.
> 
> http://youtu.be/tnJoGXQAcR0



My guess is that you have accidentally set the behavior of play to Play from Selected Region.


----------



## SamGarnerStudios

Thanks Jay, but unfortunately that's not it. It's not happening during playback, just when I'm editing in the piano roll.


----------



## EastWest Lurker

SamGarnerStudios @ Thu Jul 18 said:


> Thanks Jay, but unfortunately that's not it. It's not happening during playback, just when I'm editing in the piano roll.



Weird, not doing it here. If you want to send me the zipped Logic file I will see if I can reproduce it here.


----------



## Wunderhorn

EastWest Lurker @ Thu Jul 18 said:


> Wunderhorn @ Thu Jul 18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EastWest Lurker @ Thu Jul 18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin Miller @ Thu Jul 18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the multiport environment still works in Logic X? ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dit it ever _really_ work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i just posted about that in an earlier post in this thread.
> 
> The answer is yes! it works in LPX and - it has been working in LP9 without a flaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is what I can tell you:
> 
> I was initially excited enough to write an article on it for MacProVideo. I eventually discovered that with big templates, it got glitchy. Eventually VSL verified on their own forum that that was indeed the case.
> 
> i simply cannot recommend it.
Click to expand...



If I remember correctly, at some point I got an updated version from VSL after having troubles initially. I am running a large template on it for months and I have no glitches.
In this setup I use 20 tracks. 2 instances of VE-Pro5. One instance runs 16 instances of Kontakt, the other VE-Pro instance runs one PLAY instance (I don't mix PLAY with Kontakt). All this is almost filling all of my 18GB RAM with just enough headroom to work. At least in this constellation it does work work. The multiport layer is only connected to one of the VE-Pro instances.


----------



## EastWest Lurker

If it works for you, it works for you.


----------



## Wunderhorn

Too bad that the thing with multiple ports was apparently not addressed by Apple with LPX. An update to the AU format would have been welcome.


----------



## studioj

studioj @ Thu Jul 18 said:


> Awesome, I decided to give it a deeper look and purchased this morning. Runs great on my macbook pro, but crashes upon opening on my mac pro and the content installer freezes. Its like it thinks it is DP or something.



Did some research and this is happening to other folks as well... read one place that booting in safe mode and continuing the install fixes it. But alas my mac does not want to boot in safe mode (hold shift after tone)... just freezes and doesn't go to grey screen. anyone have any clue why that would be and how to fix it? thanks!


----------



## mojamusic

I can't find my commands to: "split region at playhead" or "...between locators." These commands were customizable and available in the tool bar (in previous versions).
Help!


----------



## EastWest Lurker

mojamusic @ Thu Jul 18 said:


> I can't find my commands to: "split region at playhead" or "...between locators." These commands were customizable and available in the tool bar (in previous versions).
> Help!


----------



## mojamusic

Thank's Jay!


----------



## JPQ

IS all next bigger than earlier ? some text is bit small in earlier.(i mean 9 versions). its nice thing but also reduces point use big resolution display...


----------



## studioj

studioj @ Wed Jul 17 said:


> whinecellar @ Wed Jul 17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> studioj @ Tue Jul 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if this is accurate? this totally defeats my current workflow / take management.
> 
> http://www.gearslutz.com/board/9236124-post408.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried looking at this link but no go. I gather this has to do with mute functionality. Can you specifically describe the new behavior vs. the old?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The post was describing that is now impossible to mute arrange tracks independently of the mixer channel. Why would they remove that functionality? makes no sense to me, this is something very useful and a big part of my workflow.
Click to expand...


It appears there is an "on/off" switch now that works for each track independently that could be substituted for how we used the mute button previously. 

I finally got it installed after finding this thread and installing the extra 2GB content manually. 

https://discussions.apple.com/message/22513201#22513201

It isn't crashing now. But I'm still sort of 'meh' after feeling it out for a bit. My Logic 9 template looks like hell on it. But it does work which is nice.


----------



## studioj

I take that back... just added 4 new tracks to my template and CRASH. Wow, haven't had crashing problems with Logic in I can't remember how long. Logic TDM days maybe... Logic 9 for the mac pro for now...well that and CUBASE. logic X for the macbook.


----------



## Xavb

Terribly Apple mistake:

"NEW TRACK WITH NEXT MIDI CHANNEL" gone... ??!!???!!

https://discussions.apple.com/message/22494557#22494557


:([/url]


----------



## rpaillot

Also, how do you now modify the solos behavior ? 
When you solo a multi timbral instrument, it soloes all the midi tracks of that instrument.
I remember there was an option in preferences/audio , but it seems to be gone ?


----------



## wlotz

Ok, I've downloaded and installed X yesterday. I've noticed that many people here complain about this and that but in my personal opinion it _-) It looks much better, it works faster and smoother (I can finally see most of my cores being used , some of the new stuff is going to be pretty helpful (Track Stacks is one of them :mrgreen: ) for me so overall it's an amazing upgrade. Great work Apple!


----------



## stevenson-again

> Also, how do you now modify the solos behavior ?
> When you solo a multi timbral instrument, it soloes all the midi tracks of that instrument.
> I remember there was an option in preferences/audio , but it seems to be gone ?



Indeed it is gone. Solo is supposed to work like it did in LP9 when it was in CPU intensive fast response mode.

That means duplicates of a track (ie separate tack point to the same Control Strip Object) can no longer be solo'd separately. Nor can you mute tracks separately either. You can however turn them off using the new on/off track switch. Confusing? Yes.

I would also invite you to make sense of track solo.


----------



## rpaillot

stevenson-again @ Fri Jul 19 said:


> Also, how do you now modify the solos behavior ?
> When you solo a multi timbral instrument, it soloes all the midi tracks of that instrument.
> I remember there was an option in preferences/audio , but it seems to be gone ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed it is gone. Solo is supposed to work like it did in LP9 when it was in CPU intensive fast response mode.
> 
> That means duplicates of a track (ie separate tack point to the same Control Strip Object) can no longer be solo'd separately. Nor can you mute tracks separately either. You can however turn them off using the new on/off track switch. Confusing? Yes.
> 
> I would also invite you to make sense of track solo.
Click to expand...


Lets say I've a kontakt full of brass patch ( 16 patchs ) . So you mean when I want
to listen only to the trumpets track I have to disable all the 15 tracks . Then re-enable them to listen to the full brass ?
Confusing yeah. I hope there is a solution


----------



## TGV

rpaillot @ Fri Jul 19 said:


> Lets say I've a kontakt full of brass patch ( 16 patchs ) . So you mean when I want
> to listen only to the trumpets track I have to disable all the 15 tracks . Then re-enable them to listen to the full brass ?
> Confusing yeah. I hope there is a solution


You can solo the region(s).


----------



## dcoscina

I am enjoying the update too. Some things still are hard for me to navigate like if I want to change the start point of my recording. I always had trouble with this. In DP you just hit "." Ten type in the measure number and when you press the 1 on the number pad it goes back to that point. Logic always made me use the mouse more than I wanted to. Perhaps a Logic guru can set me straight since I don't know any way of changing the start measure except hitting the enter buttOn on the number pad but that doesn't work too well for me.

Aside from that I like it a lot.


----------



## TGV

mojamusic @ Fri Jul 19 said:


> I can't find my commands to: "split region at playhead" or "...between locators." These commands were customizable and available in the tool bar (in previous versions).
> Help!


Apart from Jay's solution, you can also choose View > Show Toolbar and it's there, and more options (under Customize). Takes quite some screen space though.


----------



## EastWest Lurker

dcoscina @ Fri Jul 19 said:


> I am enjoying the update too. Some things still are hard for me to navigate like if I want to change the start point of my recording. I always had trouble with this. In DP you just hit "." Ten type in the measure number and when you press the 1 on the number pad it goes back to that point. Logic always made me use the mouse more than I wanted to. Perhaps a Logic guru can set me straight since I don't know any way of changing the start measure except hitting the enter buttOn on the number pad but that doesn't work too well for me.
> 
> Aside from that I like it a lot.



Logic has that as well. It is called Go To Position and it defaults to the semicolon on a desktop.


----------



## dinerdog

My bad - Rewire works just fine. I just noticed that there's a third option in Rewire behavior and that's to turn it off completely. This little tutorial show how to set it up in X:

http://youtu.be/Oz2Ra-YL-MY

However, Rex files still not playing on an audio track of the arrange page.


----------



## dcoscina

EastWest Lurker @ Fri Jul 19 said:


> dcoscina @ Fri Jul 19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am enjoying the update too. Some things still are hard for me to navigate like if I want to change the start point of my recording. I always had trouble with this. In DP you just hit "." Ten type in the measure number and when you press the 1 on the number pad it goes back to that point. Logic always made me use the mouse more than I wanted to. Perhaps a Logic guru can set me straight since I don't know any way of changing the start measure except hitting the enter buttOn on the number pad but that doesn't work too well for me.
> 
> Aside from that I like it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logic has that as well. It is called Go To Position and it defaults to the semicolon on a desktop.
Click to expand...


Okay I will try that. I know that backslash key could be used for that but it's less the GO TO but more where the play head returns to after I've made a pass through. DP and especially Pro Tools allow me to either return to the point where I began recording or else stop where I left off. I am sure Logic does have this but I never seemed to be able to find it. Sorry for being so dense- I used Logic exclusively from 2005-2007 but started branching out to other DAWs after a while. I also used C Lab Notator back in 1990-1997.


----------



## paulmatthew

Since the Rewire works , then anyone wanting to still use a 32 bit Vst/Au could run another 64bit DAW like Ableton or Maschine with Jbridge to be able to use them through Rewire.

Here is a Vid I saw showing how to use 32 bit plugins in VE Pro which I thought would be relevant for some users here. 

http://youtu.be/7i9TryWYbUA


----------



## EastWest Lurker

dcoscina @ Fri Jul 19 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Fri Jul 19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dcoscina @ Fri Jul 19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am enjoying the update too. Some things still are hard for me to navigate like if I want to change the start point of my recording. I always had trouble with this. In DP you just hit "." Ten type in the measure number and when you press the 1 on the number pad it goes back to that point. Logic always made me use the mouse more than I wanted to. Perhaps a Logic guru can set me straight since I don't know any way of changing the start measure except hitting the enter buttOn on the number pad but that doesn't work too well for me.
> 
> Aside from that I like it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logic has that as well. It is called Go To Position and it defaults to the semicolon on a desktop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay I will try that. I know that backslash key could be used for that but it's less the GO TO but more where the play head returns to after I've made a pass through. DP and especially Pro Tools allow me to either return to the point where I began recording or else stop where I left off. I am sure Logic does have this but I never seemed to be able to find it. Sorry for being so dense- I used Logic exclusively from 2005-2007 but started branching out to other DAWs after a while. I also used C Lab Notator back in 1990-1997.
Click to expand...


Oh, it IS the backslash, coffee had not kicked in 

Hold the mouse own on he play button and you can set that behavior or there are key commands.


----------



## dcoscina

Awesome, thanks Jay.


----------



## JPQ

Xavb @ Fri 19 Jul said:


> Terribly Apple mistake:
> 
> "NEW TRACK WITH NEXT MIDI CHANNEL" gone... ??!!???!!
> 
> https://discussions.apple.com/message/22494557#22494557
> 
> 
> :([/url]



if true and not even come when is time upgrade DAW (about about 3-5 years to me) i change daw this kind feature if is missing is almost/fully deal breaker to me. and is there any new samples ? and i talk mainly form acoustic instruments.


----------



## studioj

Anyone having trouble with looping midi regions? I can turn on "Loop" and then it loops for the length of the project... but if I put the cursor on the edge of the region at the top like I did in Logic 9 I don't get a loop tool where I can drag out loops as needed. Am I missing something? From what i can tell I have to loop it out, and then navigate to the end of the project and THEN the loop tool appears and i can shorten the loop. anyone else having better luck with that?

EDIT: I recalled the screen set again and now the loop tool appears as expected. Ghosts in the machine I guess.


----------



## charlieclouser

paulmatthew @ Fri Jul 19 said:


> Since the Rewire works , then anyone wanting to still use a 32 bit Vst/Au could run another 64bit DAW like Ableton or Maschine with Jbridge to be able to use them through Rewire.
> 
> Here is a Vid I saw showing how to use 32 bit plugins in VE Pro which I thought would be relevant for some users here.
> 
> http://youtu.be/7i9TryWYbUA



When Ableton is running as a ReWire slave behind Logic, plugins are disabled in Ableton, except for the included (built-in) plugs - so this is not a solution for running 3rd party 32-bit plugins in 64-bit Logic.

DDMF Metaplugin+JBridgeM and VEPro are the only methods that seem to work so far.

http://www.ddmf.eu/product.php?id=3


----------



## dgburns

charlieclouser @ Sun Jul 21 said:


> paulmatthew @ Fri Jul 19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the Rewire works , then anyone wanting to still use a 32 bit Vst/Au could run another 64bit DAW like Ableton or Maschine with Jbridge to be able to use them through Rewire.
> 
> Here is a Vid I saw showing how to use 32 bit plugins in VE Pro which I thought would be relevant for some users here.
> 
> http://youtu.be/7i9TryWYbUA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Ableton is running as a ReWire slave behind Logic, plugins are disabled in Ableton, except for the included (built-in) plugs - so this is not a solution for running 3rd party 32-bit plugins in 64-bit Logic.
> 
> DDMF Metaplugin+JBridgeM and VEPro are the only methods that seem to work so far.
> 
> http://www.ddmf.eu/product.php?id=3
Click to expand...


never heard of DDMF .Once again Charlie to the rescue.such a wealth of usefull info you are ...


----------



## charlieclouser

The Metaplugin solution involves using 32-bit VST plugs wrapped to 64-bit via JBridgeM and then instanciated in your AU host via Metaplugin. I haven't tried it yet but users at gearslutz have and it supposedly works. I will try it out for one plugin only - my beloved TC MasterX5 on Powercore.


----------



## petejonesmusic

I still haven't had any luck ReWiring Ableton Live 9 (9.0.5). ReWire is on in Logic, the Live version is 64 bit. Live just says it has found a rewire master application but won't then launch as a slave. Anyone else managed to get it working?


----------



## davidgary73

Greetings everyone. I like to ask for your advise in regards to upgrading my OSX and also LPX. 

Current Mac Pro can only support till 10.7.5 and i'm on OSX 10.6.8. I heard that there's a way to enable LPX to work in OSX !0.7.5 by editing a plist document. 

My question is Logic Pro X worth upgrading given i have a stable system with 10.6.8 and Logic Pro 9 and would upgrading to OSX 10.7.5 be a wise choice, gaining better stability while able to use both LP9 and LPX? 

Hope to get some advise before i take the next step. 

Cheers


----------



## TGV

davidgary73 @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> My question is Logic Pro X worth upgrading given i have a stable system with 10.6.8 and Logic Pro 9 and would upgrading to OSX 10.7.5 be a wise choice, gaining better stability while able to use both LP9 and LPX?


1. Logic 9 was very stable for me, Logic X isn't. It crashes too frequently
2. There is no guarantee you will get all features to work properly under 10.7.
3. 10.6 was better for certain plugins than 10.7 in my experience.
There are a few extras in LX which are fun, but there are plenty of alternatives (a cheap Melodyne plugin). Your Mileage May Vary etc.

BTW, for the people with 32-bit plugins: give Plogue Bidule a try. You can start it in 32-bit mode, and connect it to Logic via IAC and SoundFlower or JackOSX. There is a fully functional demo, AFAIK.


----------



## marcotronic

Just came across this article how to run 32 bit plugins in Logic X - maybe interesting for those who are already on Logic X (sorry if this has already been posted before...)

http://www.macprovideo.com/hub/logic-pr ... ogic-pro-x

Marco


----------



## TGV

Word of caution: AULab is not the most stable application in the world. It crashes when I close (the unregistered/demo version of) FM8, something no other host does. And you've got no-one to complain to.


----------



## williamrice

mikebarry @ Thu Jul 18 said:


> 4) are we missing the "panic" button to stop reset all midi channels on the transport?



It's still there: click on the inset button to the left hand side of the transport's "LCD" and choose "Custom". Then double clicking the MIDI input monitor will send MIDI reset messages as usual.

W


----------



## charlieclouser

petejonesmusic @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> I still haven't had any luck ReWiring Ableton Live 9 (9.0.5). ReWire is on in Logic, the Live version is 64 bit. Live just says it has found a rewire master application but won't then launch as a slave. Anyone else managed to get it working?



After installing a new version of any ReWire slave you need to launch it at least once without a master already running. Every time I install an update of Live I launch it and verify that it works before trying to run it behind Logic. I see that you're running Live 9.05, so maybe you didn't run it once by itself before trying to run it as a slave? Try that and see if it solves the problem.


----------



## IFM

Wouldn't the best solution be to just run a 32 bit instance of VEP and connect that? This was always a more stable solution than the 32 bit bridge for me. 
Chris

PS apologies if this was mentioned already.


----------



## davidgary73

TGV @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> davidgary73 @ Mon Jul 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My question is Logic Pro X worth upgrading given i have a stable system with 10.6.8 and Logic Pro 9 and would upgrading to OSX 10.7.5 be a wise choice, gaining better stability while able to use both LP9 and LPX?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Logic 9 was very stable for me, Logic X isn't. It crashes too frequently
> 2. There is no guarantee you will get all features to work properly under 10.7.
> 3. 10.6 was better for certain plugins than 10.7 in my experience.
> There are a few extras in LX which are fun, but there are plenty of alternatives (a cheap Melodyne plugin). Your Mileage May Vary etc.
Click to expand...


Thank you so much for the advise TGV. I'll stick to LP 9 till things get better for LPX. 

Cheers TGV and have a great day.


----------



## petejonesmusic

Hey Charlie,

Yeah tried re-installing and doing that. Same problem. Might try and re-install logic X (if I can figure out how to do that!). I'm downloading Reason now just to see if I can get that to rewire in.


----------



## dinerdog

Rewire works perfectly fine with Reason7 & Logic X. The only drag (still) is that Reason has no way to account for pre-roll bars in Logic. I like having a bar or two at the front of Logic sometimes, but Reason just start with whatever you have. I WISH it would just start on bar 1 no matter what the pre-roll is. Aaarrgghh.

I know I can start my songs on bar 2,3 etc..., but if I'm working with a movie and want to try different tempos it changes the offset.

Don't know if the Rex shared lib needs an update, but Rex files are still white noise when placed on a audio track.


----------



## maestro2be

I don't even use Logic, but I did notice many people complained about a missing feature of create new midi track with next midi channel. I noticed Apple did an update today to Logic X and Jay has already said this feature is now in Logic X and working.

Hope that helps someone.

Maestro2be


----------



## TGV

That's got to be one of the fastest updates in Apple's history. Thanks for the word, M2B.


----------



## Giant_Shadow

Also a very cool new feature is the ability to arrange sections of song easily using the Global Arrangement track. Been waiting 18 years for this one !! Thanks to Jay Asher for the pro bono info on this one. 8) 

Global Arrangement Track:

The Drummer adds loops depending on which Drummer in which genre you choose appropriate for the different parts of the song. If you have other regions for other instruments, moving the Arrangement Track markers or deleting them will do that for all the regions in that section.

Only the Drummer chooses the content. The rest, you do, but once it is done, you can move sections around, delete them etc. and all the content follows the Arrangement Track.


----------



## hazza

My biggest annoyance with L9 is that overdubbing using "capture as recording" (eg adding keyswitches as a second take) always ends up as a ton of separate regions and I spend half my life glueing things together.

Has Logic X made any sort of progress towards some kind of "capture as recording and merge with selected region" functionality?

Thanks


----------



## EastWest Lurker

To be fair Capture as Recording was never intended to be the default method of recording MIDI that many now use it for.

It was meant to be for when you are playing along and not in record and you play something that makes you think, "Oh man, that was great, crap, I wish I was recording" you could capture it.


----------



## TGV

hazza @ Fri Jul 26 said:


> My biggest annoyance with L9 is that overdubbing using "capture as recording" (eg adding keyswitches as a second take) always ends up as a ton of separate regions and I spend half my life glueing things together.
> 
> Has Logic X made any sort of progress towards some kind of "capture as recording and merge with selected region" functionality?
> 
> Thanks


Why does it take you so much time? One simple approach is to select a bunch of regions and do "join regions per track" (so not all regions are merged into one region, but merging takes place per track). It's assigned to shift+] by default, I think.


----------



## hazza

I agree Jay, but I'm sure it's become the default input method for many of us composers. I get stage fright if I hit the record button , and besides I've got my step input keyswitching technique down-pat (position cursor, hit keyswitch, capture, move to next position, etc) which doesn't require a 'performance' to a click, so much easier.

TGV - it's the selecting regions which I find takes the time, if you have regions on tracks above and below you can't lasso, if a keyswitch is on the upbeat to a region you have to make sure it's selected with the following region not the one it's actually sitting on top of. So there's a lot of shift-clicking and I just find it really fiddly.

I could create locators a bar apart, select inside locators, merge regions, but that doesn't sound like much fun either.


----------



## EastWest Lurker

hazza @ Fri Jul 26 said:


> I agree Jay, but I'm sure it's become the default input method for many of us composers. I get stage fright if I hit the record button , .



Sissy! :twisted:


----------



## dinerdog

Among my favorite new features are the save as Package. I've been hoping for a monolithic file for AGES. 

And the "alternatives" feature is going to be insanely useful to me, to have multiple versions in one file. The other cool thing I noticed is that if you highlight your song file and hit the space bar to see it, if you have alternatives within the song, they are listed on the right side and if you click them, you see visually whatever "alternative" you've selected.

That's skating to where the puck is going. : >


----------



## Giant_Shadow

this combined with the arrangement track features above is going to make banging out more pop arrangements and remixes much more efficient.



dinerdog @ Fri Jul 26 said:


> And the "alternatives" feature is going to be insanely useful to me, to have multiple versions in one file. The other cool thing I noticed is that if you highlight your song file and hit the space bar to see it, if you have alternatives within the song, they are listed on the right side and if you click them, you see visually whatever "alternative" you've selected.
> 
> That's skating to where the puck is going. : >


----------



## whinecellar

Wondering if Logic X got rid of the annoying "zoom in" window animation introduced in Lion when switching screen sets. On 10.6.8 and lower Logic has always been really snappy when switching between them. Then I saw Logic 9 running on Lion & ML, and it has that stupid animation that looks like the incoming screen set is gonna hit me in the face. It's not Earth-shattering but it is a highly annoying delay when one uses screet sets a lot.

Sometimes I still miss the instant snappiness of OS9... and those kids need to get off my lawn too. Yep, I'm old...


----------

